# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  للمدارسة : مقالة (مهزلة حفظ المتون) د. عائض القرني

## أبو بكر المكي

كان الصحابة والقرون الثلاثة الأولى المفضلة عاكفين على الكتاب والسنّة حفظا وتدبرا، فلم يكن عندهم متون أخرى في النحو أو البلاغة أو العقيدة أو المصطلح أو الفرائض، ولم يكن أئمة الإسلام كالثوري وأبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد والأوزاعي وغيرهم يحفظون إلا الكتاب والسنّة، ثم جاء عصر الضعف العلمي والتقليد وفتور الهمم وبرود العزائم، فصنّفوا لنا متونا شغلتنا عن القرآن والسنّة، وقالوا كلمة سقيمة: «من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون»، فقدّموا لنا أكثر من مائة متن في أنواع العلوم، بل صار لكل مذهب متون خاصة بأتباعه، فيحفظ الطالب متنا في الفقه، وألفية ابن مالك في النحو، وملحمة الإعراب للحريري، ولمعة الاعتقاد، ومتن الطحاوية، وألفية السيوطي، وألفية العراقي لمصطلح الحديث، وزاد المستقنع، أو مختصر خليل، أو التقريب لأبي شجاع، أو كتاب القدوري الحنفي، مع متن في البلاغة، ومتن في أصول الفقه، ومتن في الفرائض، غير المواد التي أضافوها، كعلم الآثار، والجغرافيا، وعلم الأزياء، وفن زراعة البقدونس، والتخصص في جمع الحطب وتكسيره، والتفقه في سيرة السلاجقة، ودراسة كيف يلبس الآشوريون، وموعد الطعام عند ملكة تدمر، كل هذه المتون والفنون جعلت الجيل في «حيص بيص» فشغلت الذهن، وأسقمت العقل، وشتتت الانتباه، حتى إني رأيت بعض المشايخ في بعض الدول التي زرناها يحفظ عشرات المتون ويعيدها ويكررها ليل نهار حتى صار نحيفا نحيلا كالجرادة الصفراء، فأصبح كآلة التسجيل، فقط يحفظ ويكرر، وشُغِل عن الكتاب والسنّة وعن التفقه في الآيات والأحاديث، ولهذا انظر - مع احترامي للشناقطة - ما هي الحصيلة من هذا الحفظ المذهل المدهش للمتون؟ فقط جلسوا يكررونها على الطلاب ولم يقدموا للعالم الإسلامي فقها للنصوص أو مشروعا تجديديا للدين، حتى إنهم قالوا عن موريتانيا: إنها بلد ألف حافظ. وأعتقد أن الواحد منهم يحفظ أضعاف ما يحفظ الشيخ الألباني والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي، ولكن انظر البون الشاسع بين فهم هذين الإمامين وكتبهما ومدارسهما وبين عطاء أولئك الفضلاء ونتاجهم. ليس بصحيح قولهم: «من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون»، بل الصحيح: «من حفظ الكتاب والسنّة هُدي إلى الجنّة»، وبالله عليكم متى يتفرغ طالب العلم لفهم الكتاب والسنّة إذا كان مشغولا بحفظ وتكرار زاد المستقنع وألفية ابن مالك وألفية العراقي وألفية السيوطي والرحبية في الفرائض ولمعة الاعتقاد ومتن الطحاوية وجمع الجوامع في أصول الفقه والسبل السوية في العقيدة؟ الحقيقة أنه لن يجد وقتا لمدارسة كتاب الله وسنّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو كانت هذه الطريقة المتأخرة للتعليم صحيحة لكان سبقنا إليها السلف الصالح كالخلفاء الراشدين وابن عباس وأبي هريرة ومعاذ بن جبل وأبي بن كعب والزهري وابن المسيب والحسن البصري، لكنهم لم يحفظوا متنا واحدا غير الكتاب والسنّة، وسبب من الأسباب المعيقة للفهم كما ذكر ابن خلدون هي: المختصرات العلمية وهذه المتون التي صدت الطلاب عن التشاغل بالكتاب والسنّة .
آمل أن نعيد التعليم الشرعي إلى عهد القرون المفضلة، ونحذو حذو السلف الصالح في دراسة الشريعة، أما تحويل الطالب إلى آلة تسجيل ليحفظ كلام الناس وينسى الوحي المقدس المنزل فهذا عوج في الرأي وغبش في البصيرة وقدح في الإدراك. وقل لي بربك لو أن ابن المبارك أو مالكا أو الشافعي وغيرهم من أعلام الأمة تشاغلوا بهذه المتون، أتراهم يتركون لنا فهما صحيحا وفقها دقيقا لكتاب الله وسنّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ بل صرفوا اهتمامهم للنص المقدس كتابا وسنّة، وعكفوا قلوبهم على هذا الفيض المبارك والغيث المدرار من الوحي الكريم، فصاروا أئمة مجددين مصلحين بحق، فيا أيها المشرفون على العلم الشرعي في مدارسنا وكلياتنا ومساجدنا ممن حشوتم عقول الطلاب بمتون البشر في كل فن وشغلتموهم عن الآيات والأحاديث، طريقتكم خطأ، خطأ، خطأ، ومنهجكم بالتعليم غلط، غلط، غلط. ارجعوا إلى منهج الصدر الأول في طلب العلم الشرعي، أما العلوم المادية كالطب والهندسة والتكنولوجيا فلها منهج آخر.
http://aawsat.com/details.asp?sectio...&issueno=11641

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

فقط جلسوا يكررونها على الطلاب ولم يقدموا للعالم الإسلامي فقها للنصوص أو مشروعا تجديديا للدين،

وماذا عساه قدم

أم أن وثيقة التقارب من التقدم والتجديد؟!

ثم لماذا يشغل نفسه بحفظ أبيات المتنبي وغيره من الشعراء ألا يكفيه مافي الكتاب والسنة

ولماذا يشغل المسلمين عن الكتاب والسنة بكتبه لاتحزن وامبراطور الشعراء ومجالس أدبية .......الخ مما هو مكرور

وماهذا الأسلوب الإنتقاصي (جرادة صفراء) في حين كان الأجدر أن يصف به حسن الصفار ومن على شاكلته لا أن يصف به أهل العلم وطلابه

أم أنه عمود في صحيفة علينا تسويده ولو بمايسود الوجه !

ولا أدري هل من التجديد دعم مثل هذه الصحيفة وترويجها والمساهمة في انتشارها وذلك من خلال الكتابة فيها ؟ أظن ذلك هو فتح الفتوح

فليهنك الفتح 


هذه المتون هي من تخرج بها علماء علموك 

وهاهي علامة استفهام جديدة تضاف إلى قائمة علامات الاستفهام أمام اسمك

----------


## أسـامة

فساده أغنى عن إفساده.

----------


## أشجعي

كلام منطقي من حيث العموم
فلا يجدر تقديم حفظ متون البشر على كلام خالق البشر وكلام سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم, 
ولكن لا أحد يخالف في هذا سواء أكانوا دعاة - مشايخ -علماء - مدرسين- بل حتى العوام.

وعجيب قوله, حيث سمعناه في أكثر من مناسبة يشجع على حفظ المتون, وكما قال الأخ أبو ريان, فما بالك تحفظ الكثير من الأبيات والمنظومات والشعر؟ أليس هذا أيضا من كلام البشر؟
على الأقل المتون العلمية أنفع وأطيب, وحفظ المتن يساعد على استحضار القواعد العلمية والأصولية التي تبُنى عليها المسائل.

لا بد من المنهجية في الطلب ولا بد من تقديم الأهم قبل المهم, ثم من قال أن الشناقطة لا يحفظون كتاب الله وكتب السنة؟

رأيي أن كلام الشيخ يحتاج لتعديل وتحرير , حتى تكون نصيحته أفضل وأجمل.

----------


## تهامي من عسير

لا أوافق كلام الشيخ - حفظه الله - جملة وتفصيلا ..

----------


## أم معاذة

> ثم جاء عصر الضعف العلمي والتقليد وفتور الهمم وبرود العزائم،


يعني كتاب لا تحزن هو من يعالج كل هذا ؟!
وهل في المتون غير قال الله تعالى وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

الشيخ - وفقه الله - مزج بين عدة أمور في هذه المقالة المختصرة ..
وسأعود للمناقشة ، لكن من اللطيف هذا النقل :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ( قال أبو بكر الخلال : كان أحمد [يعني ابن حنبل] قد كتب كتب الرأي وحفظها، ثم لم يلتفت إليها ) سير أعلام النبلاء [21 /226] .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ( قال محمد بن يوسف الفربري: سمعت أبا جعفر محمد بن أبي حاتم الوراق يقول في الزيادات المذيلة على شمائل أبي عبد الله - قلت: وليست هي داخلة في رواية ابن خلف الشيرازي - قال : سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري يقول : ما جلست للحديث حتى عرفت الصحيح من السقيم، وحتى نظرت في عامة كتب الرأي، وحتى دخلت البصرة خمس مرات أو نحوها، فما تركت بها حديثا صحيحا إلا كتبته، إلا ما لم يظهر لي ) سير أعلام النبلاء [23 /408] .
فلماذا حفظوها ؟!
فما أدري لماذا يشنع على حفظ المتون ، التي هي بداية في طريق الطلب ، وليست الغاية ، وإن أساء آخرون فوقفوا عندها ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا سؤال : إذا أردنا أن يتعلم الطالب النحو - مثلا - ، بم نبدأ مع هذا الطالب المبتدئ ، أبكتاب سيبويه ؟ ذلكم الكتاب الضخم ، أم بشروحه ، أم بماذا ؟ أم نختار متنًا سهلا يستحضره الطالب ويترقى من أصغر متن إلى أكبر كتاب في هذا الفن ؟
لقد استدل عدد من العلماء على حفظ المتون بأثر ( العالم الرباني هو الذي يربي الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره ) ، وهذا من تمام الرفق بطلبة العلم .

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

هزلت ..هذه المتون التي يتندر بها كان كبار العلماء في عصرنا يطالبون طلابهم بحفظهامثل الامام الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله وغيرهولا أحد قال أن هذه المتون احفظوها واتركوا حفظ الكتاب والسنة !فلا أدري لم هذا الخلط بين الأمرين ؟!هذه المتون تساعد على استحضار مسائل الفن بسهولة فهي وسيلة لا غاية ..يقول الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير :(فحفظ المتون نعمة من نعم الله -جل وعلا-، والذي يحفظ متن فقهي لا شك أنه تكون عبارته قوية ومتينة، وأنتم تدركون الفرق بين فتاوى من ينتسب إلى العلم ومن يتصدى لإفتاء الناس، الشخص الذي اعتنى بالمتون وحفظ المتون تجد عبارته محررة ومضبوطة، ولو كانت عبارة فقهاء، إذا دعمها بالدليل صارت نور على نور، لكن الذي لا يحفظ المتون تجده أساليب وإنشاء ويطوح يمين ويسار، ويحاول يلملم أموره، لكن حفظ المتون لا شك أنه يؤصل طالب العلم، ويجعل عبارته مضبوطة ومتقنة ومحررة، بدل ما يتفطن للجواب، )شرح البيقونية(4)

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

أحسنت أخي إبراهيم ، نقل طيب من عالم مجرب مربٍّ .. جزى الله المتكلم والناقل خيرًا ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أؤيد كلام الشيخ كثرة إعمال ملكة الحفظ تجعل باقي الملكات في سبات عميق .

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

> أؤيد كلام الشيخ كثرة إعمال ملكة الحفظ تجعل باقي الملكات في سبات عميق .


أؤيد كلامه إن كان أشار إليه صراحة ، لكن عامة كلمته لا تساعد على هذا ، وهذا من التكلف الذي نهينا عنه - كما ذكرتم في توقيعكم - .
بالله عليكم أعلمونا بوسيلة أسهل من حفظ المتون ومراجعتها في بداية الطلب ..
والجواب جاهز : لا توجد .. وتجارب الأيام هي الدليل ، والله المستعان .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أؤيد كلامه إن كان أشار إليه صراحة ، لكن عامة كلمته لا تساعد على هذا ، وهذا من التكلف الذي نهينا عنه - كما ذكرتم في توقيعكم -


أرأيت كيف أن كثرة الحفظ جعلتنا لا نفهم إلا ما هو صريح ؟!

----------


## عصام البشير

المناهج العلمية تؤخذ من أهلها، المتمرسين بها.
فمنهجية تعلم الفقه تؤخذ من الفقهاء، ومنهجية تعلم الحديث من المحدثين، وهكذا.
أما الأديب الذي يخلط الهزل بالجد، ويسلك طريق السخرية في مقام بناء العقول، فإنما نسأله عن منهجية القراءة في كتب الأدب، والترويح عن النفس بقرض الشعر، والاستكثار من حفظ غثه وسمينه، وأقاصيص أهل الأدب.

ووددت لو نُقل لنا نقاش (الأديب الساخر) مع (الجرادة الصفراء) في مسألة من دقائق الفقه، أو عويصات النحو، إذن لعلمنا مَن أساس داره من الإسمنت المسلح، ومن يبني على الرمل والماء!

ووالله لو كان المقال نقدا بناء، ينتقد على حفاظ المتون بعض عيوبهم - ولهم عيوب بلا ريب - لكنا أول المستفيدين، بل لأضفنا على نقده شيئا غير يسير مما نعلم.
أما الاستهزاء بعلماء الأمة في جريدة، كان بعض أصحاب الأديب يسميها في أيام العز (خضراء الدمن)، فإنما جوابه استهزاء يقابل الإساءة بمثلها، أو إهمال يمتثل الأمر النبوي (وكفارتها دفنها).
والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

محبة الله الفضيلة .
سأعود لنقاش مقال الشيخ ، لكن إن كان مراده إعمال ملكة الحفظ بعيدًا عن ملكة الفهم ، فهذا وجيه .. لكن - كما قلتُ - هو لم يتعرض لهذا .. ثم أخبرينا ، كثير من العلماء حفظوا المتون ودرسوها لطلابهم ، حتى أصبح هذا بابًا من أبواب العلم لدى المسلمين ، فهل أهملوا ملكة الفهم !! بل إن مما ينشط بقية الملَكَات : مدارسة المتون وملاحظة أبواب العلم والزيادات على هذه المتون ... إلخ .
ثم إن الشيخ بإمكانه أن يعبر ما أراد ، فلا حاجة لك للوي عنق الكلام لنحمله ما لا يريد هو ! ، ثم تتحدثين بهزل كما في هذه المشاركة الأخيرة (رقم 12) . وفقك الله .

----------


## أمسمي

مقال الشيخ المذكور يظهر صورة للشيخ  قد تكون كانت خفية عن الكثير( الدكاتر) رحمهم الله تعلي علمهم سطحي جدا  وكثير منهم  علمه شكلي أكثر مما هو حقيقي يمكن الواحد منهم  يظل يخطب ويبيت ولكنه يدور في جو فارغ أكثر ما يردد نصائح شخصية وكثير من فضول القول الذي لا أرضا قطع ولا ظهرا أبقي ولا يفيد أحدا فائدة علمية 
ويقول الأصوليون(الحكم علي الشيء فرع عن تصوره)فتصوره لحفظ المتون تصور خاطئ فمقاله ملي بالتناقضات 
والمتأمل في المقال يقول أن كاتبه طالب تلتبس عليه الأمور لا شخصية علمية
وكلامه لا ينقص من شرف علماء شنقيط أو غيرهم  شيئا بل إنما يضع علي شخصيته هو العلمية أستفهامات كثيرة لأنه ينتقد أمورا مسلمات في طريقة تحصيل العلم 
ولعل ما حمله علي هذا قول القائل( خالف تذكر)

----------


## أبو عبدالعزيز الشثري

نظرتَ إلى عنوانه فنبذتَه *** كنبذك نعلًا أخلقت من نعالكا 
تأمّل كيف يفكّر الشيخ القرنيّ .. وقارنه بما سطّرته يراع الأستاذ الطناحيّ .. 
يقول محمود: 
( ... وليس أدلَّ على أهمية "الحفظ" في العملية التعليمية في تراثنا، من هذا القدر الهائل من المنظومات في اللغة، والنحو، والفرائض(الموار  ث)، والقراءات، وعلوم الحديث، والأصول، والبلاغة، والمنطق، والعروض، والميقات، والطب ..
وكل ذلك لضبط القواعد وتقييد الأحكام . وما أمر ألفية ابن مالك ببعيد ) 
ولمثل هذه الدعوة مآلات لا تخفى ..
خذ حول هذه المهزلةِ ما قاله شيخُ العربية .. 
قال محمود محمد شاكر بعد أن ذكر ما اقترفته يَدَيْ محمد عبده من ذمِّ الكتب التي كان طلبة العلم في الأزهر يدرسونها كتلخيص الفتاح وما كان على شاكلته من كتب المتأخرين:
( ...وهذه الخصلة وحدها ليست من خصال أهل العلم، إنما هي تشدُّقٌ وثرثرة، كلُّ امرِئٍ قادرٌ على أن يتبجَّح بها ويتباهى، وقبل كلِّ شيء، فهي في حقيقتها صدٌّ صريح عن هذه الكتب، يُورِث الازدراء، ويُغري بالانصراف عمَّا فيها، ويحمِل على تحقير أصحابها.
وفُتِح هذا الباب، ولم يُغلقْ إلى اليوم ...
فكان هذا أولَ صدعٍ في تراث الأمة العربية الإسلاميَّة، وأول دعوةٍ لإسقاط تاريخٍ طويل من التأليف، وما كتبه علماء الأمة المتأخرون، إسقاطًا كاملًا يتداوله الشباب بألسنتهم ...
والاستهانة داءٌ وبيلٌ يطمس الطرق المؤديةَ إلى العلم والفهم ...
فمن أراد اليوم أن يردَّ الناس عن كتب المبرِّد ومن بَعده إلى ابن عقيل، إلى ابن هشامٍ إلى الأشمونيّ، ويحثَّهم على الاستمداد النحوِ من "سيبويه" وحده، فقد أغراهم بأن يلقوا بأنفسهم في بحر لُجِّيّ لا يرى راكبُهُ شاطئًا يأوي إليه، وما هو إلا الغرق لا غير .
كتاب "سيبويه" لا يُعلِّمُ طالبَ العلم النَّحوَ، إلا إذا مهَّد الطريق ابنُ عقيل وابن هشام والأشموني، وإلا فقد قذف نفسه في المهالك .
كلُّ من دعا طُلَّاب العلمِ إلى الإعراض عن الكُتُب التي قعَّدت القواعد، ومحَّصت الكتب التي تُعدُّ أصلًا في علمٍ لم يسبقهم إلى مثله سابق، كسيبويه وعبدالقاهر، وحثَّهم على الرجوع إلى الأصل وحدَه، دون استعانة بمن قعَّدوا قواعد هذا العلم، وقتلوه بحثًا وتنقيبا، فقد استهان بعقول هؤلاء الأئمة العظام الذين خدموا العلم بإخلاص وورع جيلًا بعد جيل، وعوَّد طلبة العلم أن يستهينوا ويتخفُّوا بالعلم نفسه، وهذا هو البلاء الماحقُ لكلِّ فضيلة في طالب العلم ... ) 
ثم ارجع إلى تلميذه الطناحيِّ واسمع ..
( ... ومما لا يختلف عليه اثنان أيضًا أن أساتذتنا الأكرمين وزملاءَنا الأفاضل الذين كتبوا الدراسات الحديثة في النحو واللغة، وشرَّقت كتبهم وغرَّبت، ينتمون جميعًا إلى جيل الحفظة (حفظةِ القرآن الكريم والمتون والحواشي والمصطلحات القديمة) . ولولا هذا الأساس المتين ما استطاعوا أن يفقهوا النحو ويبرعوا فيه، ثم يكتبوا مذكراتهم ومختصراتهم ... ) 

وبعد ذلك كلِّه هاكها نجديَّةً قَصِيميَّةً تتألَّق ..
قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
( ونحن الآن بَلَغنا ما بلغنا، وما معنا إلا ما حَفِظنا ) 
--- 
وأخيرًا ..
فلَلشيخُ عائضٌ أجدرُ أن يكتبَ عن تلك المهزلةِ التي عَرَت المكتبةَ العربيَة ..
مَهزَلةِ التَّجميعِ والتلفيقِ والكلامِ المكرور المعاد ..
فهذا الذي أثقلَ كاهلَ الأمة، وكثَّر نقطةَ العلمِ، وأشغلَ عن الكتاب والسنّة .. 




> ووددت لو نُقل لنا نقاش (الأديب الساخر) مع (الجرادة الصفراء) في مسألة من دقائق الفقه، أو عويصات النحو، إذن لعلمنا مَن أساس داره من الإسمنت المسلح، ومن يبني على الرمل والماء!


هو ذاك أيها الشيخُ الكريم ...
لكن دون "دقائق" و "عويصات" .. فالأمرُ دون ذلك ..
أعوذ بالله أن أظلِمَ أو أُظلَم ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

هوّن عليك أخي الكريم .
يعلم الله أن فهمي هذا هو أول ما وقع في روعي عند قراءة المقال , والناس تختلف أفهامها .

لكن لا تقع في الشَرَك وتخالفه لمجرد إستخدامه الإسلوب الساخر ( الذي لا أحبذه عند مناقشة المسائل شديدة الجدّية ) .

رزقني الله و إياكم تمام الحفظ والفهم وغفر الله لي و لكم .

----------


## فتح البارى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون!
لماذا ينصح أهل العلم بحفظ المتون؟!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> المناهج العلمية تؤخذ من أهلها، المتمرسين بها.
> فمنهجية تعلم الفقه تؤخذ من الفقهاء، ومنهجية تعلم الحديث من المحدثين، وهكذا.
> أما الأديب الذي يخلط الهزل بالجد، ويسلك طريق السخرية في مقام بناء العقول، فإنما نسأله عن منهجية القراءة في كتب الأدب، والترويح عن النفس بقرض الشعر، والاستكثار من حفظ غثه وسمينه، وأقاصيص أهل الأدب.
> 
> ووددت لو نُقل لنا نقاش (الأديب الساخر) مع (الجرادة الصفراء) في مسألة من دقائق الفقه، أو عويصات النحو، إذن لعلمنا مَن أساس داره من الإسمنت المسلح، ومن يبني على الرمل والماء!
> 
> ووالله لو كان المقال نقدا بناء، ينتقد على حفاظ المتون بعض عيوبهم - ولهم عيوب بلا ريب - لكنا أول المستفيدين، بل لأضفنا على نقده شيئا غير يسير مما نعلم.
> أما الاستهزاء بعلماء الأمة في جريدة، كان بعض أصحاب الأديب يسميها في أيام العز (خضراء الدمن)، فإنما جوابه استهزاء يقابل الإساءة بمثلها، أو إهمال يمتثل الأمر النبوي (وكفارتها دفنها).
> والله المستعان.


أحسنتَ وأنصفتَ..

وليست المتون على ما يبالغ الناس فيها،ولكن حاقَّ الكلام في ذلك ليس من هذا الباب الذي ولج منه صاحب المقال،ومثل هذه المقالات تصبح وتمسي هُجنة لصاحبها لا تنفع ولا تهدي..

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

كلامُ الشيخ فيه ما فيه ، وله ما له .
والأول ألمع!

ولو حاول الأديب الجمع بينهما ؛ لكان أولى وأحرى ! لكن إما ( إفراط ) أو ( تفريط ) !

----------


## أشجعي

فعلاً أنه كلام طيب :

________
أما الذي يقول: لم يفعله الصحابة! فنقول له: 
- إذا فتحت كتابا واحدا من كتب أهل العلم فأنت كاذب أفاك! لأنهم لم يفتحوا الكتب!

- وإذا لم تكن عربيا سليقيا قحا فأنت مُدَّعٍ مُبطِل! لأن جلهم كانوا عربا أقحاحا!

- وإذا لم تخبرنا كيف عرفت ذلك من الصحابة من غير الكتب فأنت متناقض متضارب!

- وإذا لم تعرفنا كيف نطلب العلم من غير كتب أهل العلم فأنت جهول ظلوم!

ولهذا كله كان علماؤنا الأجلاء يوصون بحفظ المتون، ويقولون دائما: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون.
________
جزاك الله خيرا أخي فتح الباري على الرابط وبارك الله بشيخنا العوضي

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

فات الشيخ الفاضل أن يقول للمساكين من أمثالنا كيف نفهم الكتاب والسنة ونستنبط منهما الأحكام الشرعية !!!!!!!!!!!!

ترى ,هل يرى الشيخ أن باب الاجتهاد مفتوح لكل مسلم طالما أنه يستطيع القراءة (بالفعل) أو حتى( بالقوة القريبة) =يعنى عربى مكسر وفهم مدغدغ وأصول ليست موجودة أصلا ولا فرعا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!

أم ماذا يقصد بالضبط ؟!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## شذى الجنوب

العجيب أنه في الوقت الذي يزهد فيه هذا الأديب في المتون العلمية -وهو يعلم أنها مفاتيح العلم ومداخله- يرغب في قراءة كتب الملاحدة والعلمانيين والكفرة، فمرة يشيد بنزار قباني وأشعاره، ومرة بديل كارنيجي، مرة بمقالات مصطفى أمين، وأخرى بكتابات العقاد...الخ!!!
وتأملوا كيف أن كل هذا الحشد من الكتب الفارغة التي تسمن ولا تغني من جوع عنده لا تشغل الطالب عن الكتاب والسنة ولا تزاحم حفظهما!!

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

سدد الله إخواني جميعا علي هذه الردود ، ولكن .... إياكم و الغيبة

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

إلى القراء الكرام أنقل إليكم مشاركة الدكتور أحمد سالم ما يأبى في الموضوع 
*انواكشوط*
*موريتاني            موريتانيا           * 
*ًصباحا       01:25:00 2010/10/15*
*الدكتور أحمد سالم بن ما يأبى أستاذ جامعي الاربعاء 13 تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) 2010 لا يكاد القارئ يصدق أن المقال المنشور بعنوان "مهزلة حفظ المتون" في جريدة الشرق الأوسط من إنتاج الداعية الواعظ عائض بن عبد الله البلقرني (نسبة لمدينة بلقرن) وذلك لعدة أسباب: منها: عدم الانسجام الجلي في مادة النص، وثانيها: الاستدلال بما لا دليل فيه، وثالثها: ذنْبُ التعيين الذي واقعه عند ضرب المثال فلم يجد ليهوِّن من جلالهم غير الشناقطة الذين يحفظ لهم أهل الحجاز وسكان الخليج وسائر العالم الإسلامي الودَّ، معترفين لهم بالسبق في ميداني العلوم الشرعية وعلوم الشرع، وما سوى هذه العثرات الثلاث يمكن اغتفاره للرجل نظرا لجهده في الدعوة وحفظه الشعرَ، وكفى به شافعا لمن يستشفع به. وأسمع وأبصر بالقريض رحما بين أهله فلولا خلال سنها الشعر ما درت**بغاة العلا من أين تؤتَ المكارم وتعقيبا على المقال أرجو أن يتسع صدر الشيخ وصدور قراء "لا تحزن" للملاحظات الآتية: لست أدري ما إذا كان عامة المثقفين يدركون ما يعانيه الرجل نفسيا فهو الذي يقول عن ذاته بعد سجنه الطويل وتقييد حريته عقدا من الزمن: "الحداثيون يعتبروننا خوارج، والتكفيريون يشنعون علينا بأننا علماء سلطة، بينما ما زال بعض السياسيين مرتابين منا. وهناك من يرى أننا مجرد راكبي موجة، وأننا غيرنا جلودنا لكي نحقق بعض المكاسب......" وللمتصفحين أن يستمدوا أفهامهم حول هذه العبارات التي تفيض أسىً على العزلة الفكرية المقضة مضجعَ الشيخ، المُمضة عرضه ألماً فأصبح مضطرا أن يكتب للعلمانيين حاضرا في جميع وسائل إعلامهم رجاءً للسلامة، وبات صديقا للسياسيين لا يكاد يغيب عن مجالسهم عساه يزيل الريبة تجاهه عنهم، وإن أدري أهو قريب أم بعيد من التكفيريين. مما تقتضيه الجودة وتتطلبه صناعة الكتابة رصانة النص وقوة البرهان عند الحديث، وإذ يُسَلِّم الكاتب للشيخ تصديره أن من عاشوا في القرون الثلاثة عكفوا على الكتاب والسنة حفظا وتدبرا يأخذ عليه قوله : لو كانت هذه الطريقة المتأخرة للتعليم صحيحة لسبقنا إليها السلف الصالح كالخلفاء الراشدين...." فكيف بهذا الاستدلال؟ وهل وجد الصحابة ومَن بعدهم وقتا لتأليف هذه المعارف ومن بعدُ درسها وتدريسها؟ أيجهل الشيخ أن تطور العلوم يحدث مع القرون وتمليه الظروف؟ أيريد أن يقول إن علم النحو لا حاجة إليه وإن الداعية لعلم البلاغة غير قائمة لكون الصحابة لم يدرسوه؟ أفي باله ما يؤمن به التكفيريون - ومن له سابقة علاقة معهم من شيخ أو تلميذ أو صديق- مِن كون "المذاهب" بدعة وأن الأخذ من الكتاب والسنة مباشرة هو المنهج الأسلم؟ أيفوت عليه أن تسعة أعشار المسلمين اليوم لا يحسنون تهجيَ المصحف؟ كيف يحاول صرف المؤسسات التعليمية والقائمين عليها عن وجْهات لم يولوها وجوههم أصلا؟ وكيف يفترض أنهم سالكون طريقا ومتبعون أسلوبا ليسا موجودين في ميدان العملية التعليمية. إن الغرابة لتبلغ مداها من المرء حين يخاطب "البلقرني" المشرفين على العملية التعليمية بقوله "طريقكم خطأ، خطأ، خطأ، منهجكم بالتعليم غلط، غلط، غلط،" فعن أي مدارسَ يتحدث؟ وإلى أي كليات يشير؟ ومَن الذين يناديهم من مديري المعاهد والجامعات؟؟ فمؤسسات العالم العربي شرقا وغربا لم تكن يوما تهتم بحفظ المتون، وأمَّا هي اليوم فتتجه إلى اللسان الأعجمي بمختلف رطاناته وإن اختلفت خطاها إلى تلك الوجهة سرعة وبطئا، ويا حبذا لو يدل الشيخ قراءه على واحد فقط حَفِظ المتون داخل حرم جامعي،!! وليته يشير بالإصبع لأي وزارة تعليم تلزم طلابها بحفظ الأجرومية في النحو ناهيك عن ما هو أطول منها ليدركوا فعلا أنه يتحدث محترقا على وضعية التعليم الشرعي وليشاطروه المرارة. ذلكم عن عدم الانسجام بين المقال والبيئة التعليمية، ومَلمَح الضعف المتمثل في ضعف السلطان وأوَد الاستدلال، أما عن العثرة الثالثة فأقول: لم أنتدَبْ للدفاع عن الشناقطة فهم أصحاب الألسنة الحداد والأرياش السليطة، والأقلام السيالة وفيهم من هو أولى بالمحاماة وأقدر على البيان مني إلا أن ضعف التهمة وسطوع البينة أهلاني للكتابة عن الموضوع، ورغم ما يحيط بأسلوب التعيين من محاذير شرعية وأخطار ثقافية ورغم ما تنبه له الكاتب من سوق الاحترام إلا أنه شفع ذلك بسؤال ومقارنة كانا القطرة التي أفاضت كأس العتب وبررت التثريب، وفي الرد على المقارنة ما يكفي من الجواب على السؤال. وإليك الحديث عن مقارنته: مَن الذي سمح لابن الجنوب السعودي المتعلم في معهد الرياض أن يختزل علم شعب بكامله وعطاء أمة ممتد على مدى ثمانية قرون فيقارنه بجهد رجلين: أحدهما أهم ما تركه تفسير لا يغنيك لغة ولا يكفي القارئ فقها ولا يجيب على ما تضمنه آي الذكر من أحكام وأصول فقهية، ولم يتعرض صاحبه لاختلاف القراءات فضلا عن شرح القرآن بالحديث النبوي، وأنا مع كل ذلك أحترم السعدي وقد قرأت تفسيره ودرَّسته لطلابي ببيتي في مدينة "العين" ولا أملك إلا أن أقول رحمه الله رحمة واسعة. أما الرجل الثاني فقد عاش حياته ## مكتبة بالشام، قدم مهاجرا من ألبانيا بضاعته في اللغة كلنا نعرف حجمها وفهومه الفقهية تشهد بها كتبه، وصناعته في تخريج الحديث معلومة، ######### فغفر الله لنا وله ولا بن حجر وسائر سلف الأمة. ولكي أقرب الحقائق للقراء أقول: إن الكاتب يصِمُ المتون بأنها ملهاةٌ عن القرآن والسنة وأن الاشتغال بها مفيت لخير التفقه في الأصلين، وهذا التهمة ساقطة عن الشناقطة: وعيرها الواشون أني أحبها**وتلك شكاة ساقط عنك عارها. فأول ما يحفظ الولد في محيطنا هو كتاب الله ولا يتجاوزه إلى غيره حتى يتقنه ويجيد علومه التي لا يعير المشرقيون أي اهتمام لبعضها كالرسم والضبط. ولتصبح مقارنة الشيخ خالية من المصداقية أسلك معه سبيله في التمثيل، ورغم تنوع الأمثلة في الداخل والخارج فالمبالغة في إقامة الحجة وحدها جعلتني أقتصر في الزمن على القرن العشرين ضاربا المثل بنخبة اتصل عطاؤها، وجددت لأهل الحجاز ونجد دينهم، وليس في معرفتة أفرادها عسرة ولا يتطلب تقصي شأنهم مشقة ولا عنتا، وبتبيان آثارهم وما قدموه للناس سينكشف أمران: أولهما: أن "البلقرني" إن لم يكن متجاهلا فقد قصر في معرفة الحقيقة، وثانيهما: أن القوم متصلون بالكتاب، مستمسكون بعراه، علماء بحقائقه، محدثون، حفاظ خبراء بالأسانيد، مراجعُ في اختلاف الروايات، فمن الذي كان يدرس السنة مفتيا بالمدينة المنورة في العقود الأول من القرن العشرين؟ من الذي ألف الكتاب المطبوع عدة مرات الصادر عن دار البشير النادر في أسلوبه "كوثر المعاني الدراري في كشف خبايا صحيح البخاري"؟ من الذي وقف درعا دلاصا وحصنا منيعا أمام الشباب الطائشين فكريا فردهم للصواب بكتابه الذائع الصيت "قمع أهل الزيغ والإلحاد عن الطعن في تقليد أئمة الاجتهاد"؟ ومن الذي قاد مشروع التأصيل الفقهي فكتب "شرح مختصر خليل بالمذاهب الأربع وأصح الدليل" ومن الذي قاوم ابتداع المتصوفة وقوم المنحرف من سلوكها بكتابه "مشتهى الخارف الجاني في رد زلقات التجاني الجاني"؟، ثم من الذي درس البخاري بالمغرب وشرحه بمدينة دبي وعلق عليه بالعراق واستمع له الطلاب يبدي غرائبه بالهند، ناهيك عن الحرمين والأردُنِّ والقدس الشريف؟؟ إنه الشيخ محمد الخضر بن ما يأبى الشنقيطي دفين المدينة المنورة؛ هل تعذر عليكم سيدي معرفة شأنه ومشروعه العلمي والدعوي؟ أتقارنونه بعد هذا بالسعدي أوالألباني؟؟ وهل فات عليكم سيدي عائض أن شقيق هذا الرجل الشيخ محمد حبيب الله بن ما يأبى عاش برهة من حياته مدرس الحديث بالحرم المكي وأستاذ السنة والأصول بالمدرسة "الصلوتية" بمكة المكرمة؟ هل تعلمون أنه من تخرج على يديه محمد حسن المشاط ومحمد عابد المالكي وغيرهم من علماء آسيا الذين تفرقوا في أرجائها يدرسون الحديث والقرآن؟ هل تعلم سيدي أنه من منحه علماء الأزهر الصدارة في الحديث والقرآن وسلموه كرسي التدريس في كلية أصول الدين؟ ألم تسأل تلميذه المؤرخ محمد طاهر الكردي عنه ليخبرك أن حفظه المتونَ لم يلههِ يوما عن الأصلين؟ أما قرأت كتابه الفريد في موضوعه السابق في فكرته "زاد المسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم" المطبوع عشرات المرات في خمسة مجلدات؟ ألم تر كتابه "دليل السالك إلى موطأ الإمام مالك"؟ حدثني العلامة الشيخ محمد سالم بن عدود رحمه الله، واسأل عنه مجمع الفقه الاسلامي بمكة المكرمة، أنه كان في مؤتمر بمدينة "جاوى" الأندونسية وقابل شيخا طاعنا في السن ضمن المؤتمرين وحين أظهر الخوارق في الحفظ والتمكن سأله الشيخ عن سر ذلك فقال: أخذت الحديث عن الشيخ محمد حبيب الله الشنقيطي في المدرسة الصلوتية بمكة المكرمة، فهل يعرف الاندونوسيون للشناقطة فضلهم وتنكره أنت أيها الواعظ المحترم. وبعد هذين الرجلين؛ تسلَّم الراية الشيخ محمد المختار بن أحمد مزيد البونيُّ العالم الرباني المحدث الحافظ، فكان بالمدينة مرجعا في السنة، آية في الفهم، أنموذجا في الورع والبعد عن الدنيا وملوكها، ولا زال ابنه الدكتور الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار يواصل العطاء، حفظه الله ورعاه، ومعه في نفس الفترة كان القاضي الفقيه الفاهم الورع الشيخ محمد عبد الله بن آدُّ الذي ضرب أروع الأمثلة في البعد عن الأضواء حين قدم استقالته من القضاء، وأما ختام المسك فهو العلامة النحرير والمرجع الكبير شيخ القرآن والسنة وصاحب المنهج الفريد في شرح الكتاب العزيز الشيخ محمد الأمين بن محمد المختار الذي قامت على دروسه نهضة علمية عظيمة واستطاع بحكمته وخبرته بالسير بين الأشواك أن يوجه أنظار النجديين نحو القرآن وأن يقدم لهم العلوم المنطقية مغلفة في مناهج البحث تصحيحا لفهومهم وتسديدا لمنهجهم، ولا أزيدك في معرفته، فأضواء البيان، حجة دامغة لمن يتهم الشناقطة بالبعد عن القرآن، و"دفع الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب" أكبر دليل على أن من يدعي هذه التهمة واقع فكريا في الاضطراب.. ولا زال لله الحمد في موريتانيا حفظةُ للمتون مراجع في الكتاب والسنة، وما تضمناه من فقه وعلوم بالسعودية حيث يعيش "البلقرني" وفي سائر المعمورة: أساتذة باليمن، مفتين بالإمارات، أئمة بقطر، باحثين بالكويت، قضاة بعُمان وعمَّان، مدرسين بليبيا وتونس والمغرب، أشياخا ومربين بالسودان.. ولعل أمثالكم من الدعاة الشباب يدركون الدور الذي يقوم به العلامة الشيخ محمد الحسن ولد الددو في رد الشباب إلى الفهم الصحيح للكتاب والسنة دون أن تجبره على ذلك محنة سجن أو حظوة عند سلطان. ربما توقع الشناقطة طعنا من المتصدرين للعلم في شبه الجزيرة العربية، فذلك أمر تمليه المنافسة ويدفع إليه الضيق بالمعاصرين، وربما لم يكن مفاجئا للعارفين أن يطعن "هيكل" ومن على شاكلته في أهل شنقيط، لجهله بأهم ما يميز الشناقطة، أما الغريب المفاجئ أن يأتي تجاهل إسهامهم والطعن في منهجهم من شاعر نشاطره حب الأدب وأهمية الاستشهاد بالشعر واعتماده مرجعا للقيم وأساسا لحماية الأمجاد ترسيخا وتوسيعا لدوائرها وتكثيرا لزواياها فما المجد لولا الشعر إلا معاهد**وما الناس إلا أعظم نخرات وليسمح لي القارئ بتذكيره أني لم أتعرض لفائدة حفظ المتون فذلك حديث ذو شجون ومادة دسمة تحتاج مقالا منفردا وما هذه إلا هوامش على مهزلة حفظها. وختاما أقول: لا ضير على علماء شنقيط: فمن كملت فيه النُّهَى لا يسره**نعيم ولا يرتاع للحدَثان وما هذه إلا ملاحظات كتبت على عجل، على أني مؤمن أنه لكل جواد كبوة، ووارد أن ينثني الرمح المثقف، وقلَّ من وُقيَ شر لسانه، أو نُجِّي من مداده، فالكتابة للصحف مهنة شاقة، وفي هذا السياق ينبغي أن لا يُهوَّل الأمر من طرف الشناقطة، وعلى الشيخ أن يستقيل عثرته، وعليهم أن يقيلوه. الدكتور/ أحمد سالم بن ما يأبى/ أستاذ جامعي* *Abu_albara1974@yahoo.com*

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

حفظ المتون ليس مهزلة وإنما المهزلة هي الجهل بالمتون ومن حفظ المتون حاز الفنون ، ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ وهذه أبيات لابن حزم رحمه الله قالها عند ما أحرقت كتبه بالأندلس : 
* إن تحرقوا القرطاس لا تحرقوا الذي ** تضمنه القرطاس بل هو في صدري* *يقيم معي حيث استقلت ركائبي ** وينزل إن أنزل ويدفن في قبري* *دعوني من إحراق رق وكاغد ** وقولوا بعلم كي يرى الناس من يدري* *وإلاّ فعدوا بالكتاتيب بدءة ** فكم دون ما تبغون لله من ستر* *كذاك النصارى يحرقون إذا علت ** أكفهم القرآن في مدن الثغر*

----------


## أسـامة

> إلى القراء الكرام أنقل إليكم مشاركة الدكتور أحمد سالم ما يأبى
> *انواكشوط*
> *موريتاني            موريتانيا           *


قد يخفى على السيد/ عائض، معرفة محدثه.. فمن هو الدكتور/ ما يأبى؟
بالنسبة للتسمية: ترجع إلى رجل شنقيطي جكني، كان لا يرد سائلا سأله، حتى لقِّب بـ"ما يأبى" وتنطق أيضًا بحذف الهمز تخفيفا. فرزقه الله -عز وجل- رجالا حملوا العلم فبرزا فيه جميعا.
ومما لا يخفى.. ثقل علم الجكنيين، ومنهم الشيخ الإمام محمد الأمين بن محمد المختار الجكني الشنقيطي.
وهذه هدية خاصة.. فيها المزيد والمزيد حول الشناقطة وأبرز علماء شنقيط.. وبخاصة الإمام محمد الأمين الشنقيطي.
حياة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي - عبدالرحمن بن عوف كوني
http://www.archive.org/details/shenkiti

----------


## الزبرجد الشنقيطي

لا غنى للحفظ عن الفهم كما لا غنى للفهم عن الحفظ, 
والحفظ إن لم يكن مرتبة أولى فهو عملية عقلية لابد منها في عملية التعلم , وأحياناً يكون الحفظ سبباً رئيساً في الفهم
فالتكرار يساعد على نشوء استدراكات و على التثبيت والارتكاز , هذا والإنسان الذي ميزه المولى بالعقل عن سائر المخلوقات .. فلا يمكن الاشارة إلى جماعة بأنهم يحفظوا ولكن لا يفهموا , 
يعيش الموريتانيون الحفاظ والعلماء في الصحراء كما العرب قديماً مما ساعد على صفاء الذهن من الشوائب التي نعاني منها في أماكن أخرى ,إن ما وصفه ((بالنحول والجرادة الصفراء ))
حقيقة أعتبره مدحاً , ليس هذا يعني أني أشير إلى قصده بل ظاهرحديثه ذم . 
لكن بالنسبة لي لا أرى ذات الشيء 
(فمعلوم أن صاحب العلم الحق يترفع عن جعل بطنه مقبرة للمخلوقات , ويكفيه أن يقتات خبزاً أو تمراً أو رشفة ماء , ولا يحلو له طعام ولا شراب , لأن لذة العلم أشهى وأطيب من كل ملذات الدنيا , العيب في التسمية بالنحول والصفار وغيره للذام إن كان تعيراً لحالة الفقر وإن كان لطلب العلم , بل هو مادح وإن كان يقصد الذم والله أعلم بالمقاصد وفي بعض الأحيان يشكر الناقد الذي يساهم في زيادة الثقة بقصد أو بغير قصد )
نقطة أخرى : إن نشر الدين عن طريق التعامل أكثر منه خلال النصح والإرشاد والانتقاد وأن التعامل هو الأساس في إصدار الأحكام .
تكلم الشيخ وقال أنه زار عدة أماكن يوجد فيها العديد من العلماء الذين يحفظون المتون ولم يتحدث عن منهجهم وكيف علمهم ولم يعط عنهم دليلاً أو تبريراً أو تقديراً يمكن اعتباره تدعيم لمسألة أن حفظ المتون مهزلة , سوى أنهم (جرادة صفراء ونحول ) واكتفى بأنهم لم ينتجوا شيئاً أو أمراً ينال الشهرة , ولاشك أن شريعتنا حثت على الأخذ من العلوم الأخرى
فكيف يرشدهم إلى الاكتفاء بالكتاب والسنة , وهو يطالبهم بالإنتاج الجديد ؟ في الدين ولم يتطرق إلى كتـابة مثال لأي مشروع أو اقتراح  
نقطة : 
الدين صالح لكل زمان ومكان .. وللتجديد ظروف وأحوال قد تنحصر وقد تتسع.  
وفق الله الشيخ القرني وهدانا جميعاً
لكل عمل يوصل إلى الجنة .

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

بناءاً على كلام الشيخ عايض  : قد غشّنا العلماء هذه السنين الطوال التي يحثوننا فيها على حفظ المتووووون!!!!!!!!!!  !!

والشيخ عايض القرني هو من نبهنا على غشهم!!!!!!!

ما أعظم فضله علينا!!

----------


## التلميد

> بناءاً على كلام الشيخ عايض : قد غشّنا العلماء هذه السنين الطوال التي يحثوننا فيها على حفظ المتووووون!!!!!!!!!!  !!
> 
> والشيخ عايض القرني هو من نبهنا على غشهم!!!!!!!
> 
> ما أعظم فضله علينا!!


 أبا يوسف أضحك الله سنك إي والله جازاه الله عنا خيرا

----------


## التلميد

- مع احترامي للشناقطة - ما هي الحصيلة من هذا الحفظ المذهل المدهش للمتون؟ فقط جلسوا يكررونها على الطلاب ولم يقدموا للعالم الإسلامي فقها للنصوص أو مشروعا تجديديا للدين، حتى إنهم قالوا عن موريتانيا: إنها بلد ألف حافظ
سامحك الله أستاذنا الأديب الداعية الفاضل على هذا التعريض بإخوانك في الإسلام وأنت الداعية المربي إن كان هذا يصدر منك فكيف نحن الفقراء أصلح الله لنا ولكم الحال والمئال وسلك بنا جميعا سبيل الرشاد، ما أدري عن أي عصر تتكلم فأهل بادية شنقيط حملة علم
فكيف بحواضرهم فإن كان التقديم بالنشر فأنت صادق إن شاء الله
فإن تراثهم لم ينشر منه إلا القيل لكنه ينم عن عكس ما تصورت ولو لم يكن لهم غيره لكفاهم،وإن كنت تعني التقديم عبر الشاشات فأنت أدرى لكن منهم لا محالة من يشاركك في المهنة وخصوصا د: عبدالله بيه والشيخ محمد الحسن الددو أم ترى أنهما يكرران ولا يفهمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
أم التقديم الذي تعني نشر العلم في المساجد: فهلا أنصفت وذكرت من تعرف منهم على الأقل قبل التعميم مثل الشيخ محمد المختار عضو هئة كبار العلماء وختاما خوفا من التناقض أذكرك بقولك مرحبا بالشيخ الددو
ومشيرا إلى بعض مناقبه ، وعنوانـها (( تحية وإجلال )) وكنت نظمها بتاريخ 1421/7/29 )
وَمحَمَّدُ الْحَسَنُ الْمُورِيتَانِي فِي *** جَمْعِ الْفُنونِ وَدِقَّةِ الإِتْقَانِ
وَلَهُ جَزَاهُ اللَّهُ خَيـراً هِمَّةٌ *** تَرْ بُو عَلَى الْمِرِّيخَ أَو كِيوَانِ
فَإِذَا تَرَبَّعَ لِلْحَدِيثِ حَسِبْتَهُ *** حَمَّادَ يَرْوي النَّقْلَ عَنْ سُفْيَانِ
وَإِذا أَردتَ النَّحْوَ فَالزَّجَّاجُ فِي *** حُسْنِ الْكَلامِ وَروْعَةِ الـتَّبْـيَانِ 
وَلَهُ التَّدَفُّقُ فِي الْبلاغَةِ مُحْسِناً *** مَاكَانَ بِالْوَانِي وَلا الْمُتَوَانِي 
وَالْحِفْظُ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ مِنْ *** فَيْضِ النُّصُوصِ وَقُوَّةُ الْـبُرْهَانِ 
والْفِقْهُ فُصِّلَ فِي غُضُونِ كَلامِهِ *** فَكَأَنـَّـهُ شَيْخُ الَتُّـقَى الْحَرَّانِي 
قَدْ زَانَهُ اللَّهُ الْكَرِيـمُ بِحُلَّةٍ من *** أَجْمَلِ الأَخَلاقِ وَالإِحْسَانِ
فَبَشَاشَةٌ أَخَّاذَةٌ وَتَواضَعٌ يَسْبِي *** الـنُّـفُوسَ بِغُصْنِهِ الْفَيْنانِ 
مَعْ أَنـَّـهُ مَا شَعَّ شَيْباً رَأْسُـهُ *** وَلَهُ ثَلاثُونَ خَلَتْ ثِنَتَانِ 
لَوْلا الْعَوَاذِلُ قُلْتُ : أَحْفَظُ عَصْرِنَا *** وَسِوَاه مِن حُفَّاظِنَا اِثْنَانِ 
لَكِنَّهُ عِندِي أَحَبُّ لِدِينِهِ *** وَكَمَالِ غَيْرَتـِـهِ عَلَى الإِخْوَانِ
وَسَلامَةٍ فِي صَدْرِهِ وَتَـعَفُّفٍ *** عَنْ عِرْضِ كُلِّ مُوَحِّدٍ رَبَّانِي

----------


## صالح الطريف

أوافق الشيخ في كل ماقاله ..
لو صرفنا النظر إلى حفظ وتدبر وتأمل كتاب الله وسنة المصطفى المختار صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه لكان اولى وأجدر ..!!!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمد لله 

بارك الله في الإخوة الفضلاء على بيان ما في هذا المقال من زلل وخطل.

سأتجاوز جملة مما نبه إليه الفضلاء من خلل طريقته ومكانه وهدفه وو...

مما لفت انتباهي أنه عند ذكر المتون والحفظ ...ولم يذكر أن أول ما يوصى به الطالب هنا حفظ القرآن وحفظ متون من السنة كـ"عمدة الأحكام" و"بلوغ المرام" ونحوها ، وككتاب "التوحيد" (وغالبه نصوص من الوحيين)... وغيرها من المتون التي تعنى بالكتاب والسنة .
وهذا من الحيف.
ثم تصوير حال من يعتني بحفظ المتون على أنه لا هم له إلا ترديدها طول عمره لا يخلو من حالين:
إما أنه يعلم أن واقع أهل العلم بخلاف ذلك، ويتعمد تصوريهم بخلاف ما هم عليه!.
أو لا يعلم الوقع ويتحدث فيما لا علم به.
وعلى الحالين، فكلامه عجيب!
وهذا العلامة ابن سعدي وتلميذه ابن عثيمين والعلامة ابن باز وغيرهم من علمائنا = كان لهم عناية بالمتون في أول طلبهم حفظا وفهما ثم تعليما، ولم تكن تشغلهم ويرددونها ليل نهار، كما يزعم في هذا المقال، وهذه حال مدارسهم إلى اليوم، فعمن يتكلم الرجل إذن؟!.

ومن عجيب مقاله أنه ذكر العلامة السعدي مثنيا عليه، مع أنه كان ممن يحفظ المتون ويحث لى ذلك، فقدكان يحفظ "دليل الطالب" في الفقه ويوصي طلابه بحفظ "زاد المستقنع" كما ذكر ابن عثيمين في أول شرح "الزاد"، وذُكر في ترجمته أنه كان يحث الطلاب على الحفظ ويثيبهم على ذلك.
وقال رحمه الله في كتابه "بهجة قلوب الأبرار" ـ في كلامه على طرق تحصيل العلم ـ:
"والحالة التقريبية : أن يجتهد طالب العلم في حفظ مختصر من مختصرات الفن الذي يشتغل فيه؛ فإن تعذر أو تعسر عليه حفظه لفظا = فليكرره كثيرا، متدبرا لمعانيه، حتى ترسخ معانيه في قلبه . 
ثم تكون باقي كتب هذا الفن كالتفسير والتوضيح والتفريع لذلك الأصل الذي عرفه وأدركه، فإن الإنسان إذا حفظ الأصول وصار له ملكة تامة في معرفتها = هانت عليه كتب الفن كلها : صغارها وكبارها . 
ومن ضيع الأصول حرم الوصول .
فمن حرص على هذا الذي ذكرناه، واستعان بالله = أعانه الله ، وبارك في علمه ، وطريقه الذي سلكه .
ومن سلك في طلب العلم غير هذه الطريقة النافعة = فاتت عليه الأوقات ، ولم يدرك إلا العناء، كما هو معروف بالتجربة، والواقع يشهد به، فإن يسر الله له معلما يحسن طريقة التعليم، ومسالك التفهيم = تم له السبب الموصل إلى العلم ". انتهى كلام ابن سعدي.

كما أن الدكتور عايضا أثنى على مدرسة ابن سعدي، وهذا نائبه ابن عثيمين يحث عليها ويوصي بها، يقول في كما في "كتاب العلم" له: 
"ولهذا فأنا أحث إخواني على معرفة الأصول والضوابط والقواعد لما فيها من الفائدة العظيمة وهذا شيء جربناه وشاهدناه مع غيرنا على أن الأصول هي المهم، ومنها حفظ المختصرات، وقد أراد بعض الناس أن يمكروا بنا قالوا لنا: إن الحفظ لا فائدة فيه، وإن المعنى هو الأصل، ولكن الحمد لله أنه أنقذنا من هذه الفكرة وحفظنا ما شاء الله أن نحفظ من متون النحو وأصول الفقه والتوحيد".انتهى.

فالدكتور عايض في مقاله هو ممن يريد أن يمكر بطلاب العلم!

وكما تفضل المشايخ فباب العلم وطرائقه لا تؤخذ ممن لم يتمرس بها وعامة جهده ووقته في الشعر، والأدب, وكتب القيل والقال التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع. 
 ومن ذلك ما أذكر به القارئ أن الدكتور القرني، قد كتب مقالا يتغنى فيه بفرنسا وطيب أهلها، ويشتم فيه العرب ويشينهم...
فلما عوتب ورد عليه كتب مقالا آخر جاء في أوله ما نصه:
"كتبت مقالتي (نحن العرب قساة جفاة) عن مشاهداتي في باريس، ولا أجدني ابتعدت عن الصواب؛ فقد ذكرتُ جانباً من جوانب حياتهم، وقد تجتمع في الشخص والدولة والشعب والأمة حسنات وسيئات ومناقب ومثالب، وأذكرُ هنا مسائل: 1
 ـ لا يجوز التعريض بالدعاة وطلبة العلم بأنهم لم يفهموا الواقع، ولم يطلعوا على حضارة الغرب ونحو هذه النغمة السائدة، وأنا قد سافرت إلى أوروبا وأمريكا مرات من قبل هذه الزيارة، ووالله ما سافرتُ من السعودية إلى فرنسا إلا وقد اطلعتُ على تاريخ فرنسا الحديث مع كثير من كتب مفكريها ومثقفيها، ولي إلمامٌ بتاريخ الثورة الفرنسية وصولاً إلى شارل ديغول، الثوري الرمز، مروراً بالرئيس جورج بومبيدو السمين الضخم، تعريجاً على الرئيس المتألق فالري جيسكار ديستان، تطويفاً على الرئيس الغامض النابه، فرونسوا ميتران، وصولاً إلى الرئيس المنظر، جاك شيراك، وأخيراً الرئيس المستعجل المطفوق نيكولا ساركوزي، فهل يُظَن أني كتبتُ المقال بناءً على مروري في شارع «شونزي إليزي» وهذا لم يحصل.". انتهى.

فهل يحسن بمن يصرف وقته في مثل هذا الكتب أن يلوم أهل المتون، أو ينتصب موجها لهم، عائبا صنيعهم؟!

***********
وما ينبه عليه أنه نُقل كلام للدكتور أحمد سالم بن ما يأبى هنايرد على القرني جاء فيه:

"بجهد رجلين: أحدهما أهم ما تركه تفسير لا يغنيك لغة ولا يكفي القارئ فقها ولا يجيب على ما تضمنه آي الذكر من أحكام وأصول فقهية، ولم يتعرض صاحبه لاختلاف القراءات فضلا عن شرح القرآن بالحديث النبوي، وأنا مع كل ذلك أحترم السعدي وقد قرأت تفسيره ودرَّسته لطلابي ببيتي في مدينة "العين" ولا أملك إلا أن أقول رحمه الله رحمة واسعة."اهـ.

هداك الله يا يا دكتور، القرني تكلم عن السعدي ومدرسته، ولا شك أن العلامة السعدي عالم محقق متفنن، تشهد له كتبه واختيارته وتحقيقاته، وثناء أهل العلم عليه، ولم يكن يليق بالدكتور أحمد أن يقيس علمه بكتاب ألفه للعامة ونص أنه كتب فيه ما يتبادر لذهنه من معاني كلام الله، فكيف يجعله كأنه حصيلة عمره، ومبلغ علمه، مع أنه ألفه قبل أن يبلغ الأربعين!
فردك بغي القرني على علماء شنقيط ما كان يحسن معه أن تنساق إلى هذا، ويقال مثله في كلامه على المحدث الألباني رحم الله جميع من ذكر من علمائنا.

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

> فقط جلسوا يكررونها على الطلاب ولم يقدموا للعالم الإسلامي فقها للنصوص أو مشروعا تجديديا للدين،
> 
> وماذا عساه قدم
> 
> أم أن وثيقة التقارب من التقدم والتجديد؟!
> 
> ثم لماذا يشغل نفسه بحفظ أبيات المتنبي وغيره من الشعراء ألا يكفيه مافي الكتاب والسنة
> 
> ولماذا يشغل المسلمين عن الكتاب والسنة بكتبه لاتحزن وامبراطور الشعراء ومجالس أدبية .......الخ مما هو مكرور
> ...


 أخي أبو ريان الشيخي أصبت وأحسنت الرد , جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبوحاتم الأنصاري

منهجية الحفظ في التعلّم
"قراءة موضوعية"

بقلم/ محمد بن حسين الأنصاري


المقدمة:
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبيه الأمين، وعلى آله وأصحابه الغر الميامين، ومن سار على منهجهم واتبع أثرهم إلى يوم الدين.

أما بعد: فإن تحصيل العلم النافع من أشرف الغايات، وأنفع النوافل عند الله تبارك وتعالى، وأخصّ ما يتقرّب به إلى ربنا جل جلاله: الفقه في الدين كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام >من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين<، ومناهج تعلّم العلم متعددة عند طالبيه، ومعروفة لدى الراغبين فيه، إلا أنني في هذا البحث الموجز أتناول "منهجية حفظ العلم في التعلّم" أهميتها، وآثارها بشيء من البسط والدراسة؛ لما وقع فيها من الخلل في محافل التدريس بين مفَرِّطٍ ومفْرِط.

وبما أن "منهجية الحفظ" هي الغالبة والسائدة في عدد غير يسير من هذه المحافل؛ كان ذلك مسوغًا صحيحا للباحثين في دراسة أثرها، والبحث عن جدوى الاهتمام بها، والمشاركة في تعديل مسارها وتصحيحه.

وهذا البحث يتكون من:

مقدمة، ومبحثين، وخاتمة.

المبحث الأول: أهمية الحفظ، ودور المتون في تنميته وإشاعته.

المبحث الثاني: أثر المبالغة في الحفظ والإكثار منه على العلم وأهله.

هذا وأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى التوفيق في القول والعمل، والعفو في الخطل والزلل إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

=====================

عناصر البحث:

المبحث الأول: أهمية الحفظ، ودور المتون في تنميته وإشاعته، وفيه أمران:

الأول: أهمية حفظ العلم:

الثاني: دور المتون في تنمية الحفظ وإشاعته:



المبحث الثاني: أثر المبالغة في الحفظ والإكثار منه على العلم وأهله:

لذلك عدة آثار:

الأثر الأول: اختلال التوازن البنائي في التعلّم: 

الأثر الثاني: ضعف الملَكة العلمية، والمهارة البحثية:

الأثر الثالث: نقص التكامل في مسالك العلم وطرقه:

الأثر الرابع: التجاوز لمبدأ التخصص:

الأثر الخامس: غياب الاجتهاد والتجديد:

الأثر السادس: اختلال مفهوم "العلم" و"العالم":

الأثر السابع: اغترار الحافظ بالمبالغة في رفع قدره:

الخاتمة:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=59396

----------


## متأمل جدا

هذه مقالة رائعة وعلمية كتبها أحد طلبة العلم حول مقالة الشيخ عايض القرني الموسومة ب"مهزلة حفظ المتون" التي أثارت جدلا كبيرا 
ولكني وجدت هذه المقالة من أجود ماكتب وأكثرها موضوعية:



                                بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

     الحمد لله رب العالمين , والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين 

              حوار مع الشيخ عايض: عن أي مهزلة تتحدث ياشيخ ؟

وصلني في الأيام الفارطة عدد من التعليقات على مقال للشيخ الفاضل عايض القرني بعنوان " مهزلة حفظ المتون" فلم أحفل بذلك وحسبت أن الأمر لايعدو أن يكون أحد العناويين الطبولية التي عودنا عليها الشيخ  .. ولكن لما رأيت حوارا انفعاليا يدور حول الموضوع في الفيس بوك .. أغراني ذلك بمحاولة الاطلاع .. وحاولت أن أبحث عن أصل الموضوع حتى لا أكون أسيرا لتيار المعلقين وقيد الانطباع الأول .. وفعلا وجدت رابطا للموضوع فولجت من خلاله للموضوع وليتني لم أفعل .
   لقد صدمني أول ماصدمني أن يتناول الشيخ منهجا علميا أصيلا يكاد ينعقد إجماع علماء الأمة - سلفها وخلفها- عليه بهذا النوع  من البعد التام عن الموضوعية فضلا عن العلمية, ومازاد الطين بلة وصف الشيخ لهذا المنهج بالمهزلة – هكذا وبكل جرأة , وتساءلت  إن كانت النسبة في هذا الوصف إلى الهزَل الذي هو ضد الجد؛ فهل حفظ المتون طريق يسطيعه إلا الجادون, أما إن كانت إلى الهُزال؛ فإن جمهور الفحول من علماء الأمة وأعلامها هم خريجو هذه المدرسة فهل يليق وصفهم بذلك, فلم أر جهة أحرى برد هذه النسبة إليها من هذه المقالة فقد اجتمع فيها هزال الفكرة مع الهزل في أسلوب طرحها : هذه بضاعتكم ردت إليكم.
      أما الفكرة الرئيسة لهذا المقال وهي نقده لحفظ المتون وصرف الوقت لذلك وعيبه لمن اشتغل بذلك .. فأرغب في محاورة الشيخ الفاضل حولها ..
    سأترك الحوار مع الشيخ فيها – شعرا كما يحب- للإمام الشافعي في قوله:
علـــمي معي أينما يممت يتبعني    صـــدري وعاء له لا بطن صندوقي 
إن كنت في البيت كان العلم فيه معي   أو كنت في السوق كان العلم في السوق 

وقال آخر : 
ما العلم فيما قد حوى القمطر    ما العلم إلا ما حواه الصدر
وقول الثالث :
وإذا سألته عن مشـــــــــــــ  كل **** قال علمي ياخليلي في صفط
في كراريس جياد أحكـــــــمت **** وبخط أي خط أي خـــــــــط
وإذا ســـألت عن مسألـــــــة **** حكً لحييه ورأسا وام.... ط

      والأمة قد اتفقت على العناية بحفظ متون العلم وشروحها وشواهدها فلا يعقل حصرهذه العناية بالطريقة التي وضعها الشيخ في منهجه  الذي حاول أن يجعله بديلا حين رفع شعارا تعميميا: (من حفظ الكتاب والسنّة هُدي إلى الجنّة) 
- هل كل من حفظ الكتاب والسنة مهدي ؟ فأين ضلال الخوارج وعلماء التكفيريين؟ هل الحفظ وحده يكفي؟ أم لابد من علم يدل على طريق العمل؟
- وهل يتعارض حفظ الكتاب والسنة مع حفظ المتون ؟؟
- مارأيك فيمن حفظ الكتاب والسنة وزاد عليهما من متون أهل العلم ؟
- هل يوجد في الأمة من يقول بتقديم المتون عل الوحيين حفظا وعناية ؟ 
- من أين استخرج علماء الأمة مادة هذه المتون .. أليست معتمدة في الأصل على الكتاب والسنة ؟... وهل خالفت المتون صريح القرآن أو الحديث ؟
- أليس السلف الذين تذكرنا بأهمية اتباعهم هم من وضعوا جمهور هذه المتون  ( أليس الشافعي هو من وضع الرسالة .. أليس المجيب على سؤلات نافع بن الأزرق هو ابن عباس .. أليس ما نقل لنا من فقه أبي حنيفة هو ما شافه به محمد الحسن وأبايوسف وزفر .. وتفسيرات الصحابة لآيات القرآن نقلها مكحول ومجاهد ومقاتل ..
- وكيف لنا أن نضبط قراءات القرآن المعتبرة والشاذة إلا بمتون جمع فيها بين السند والآداء وتوجيه القراءة .. 
- كيف لنا أن نعرف القواعد الأصولية والفقهية التي اتفق عليها العلماء .. وما قاموا به من سبر وتقسيم (أقسام الحكم التكليفي ليست في آية ولاحديث وإن كانا الأصل الذي استنبطت منه .. والضرورات الخمس كذلك  ..)
-         كيف نضع قواعد للنظر الفقهي تكون سبيلا لإنزال الدليل على كل حالة بما يناسبها .هل من سبيل لاستدعائها غير حفظها في متونها
-         كيف نضبط الأحاديث وقواعد التصحيح  والتضعيف والقبول والرد ودرجاتها وأنواع عللها كيف نضبط ذلك كله بغير متن ميسر يحفظ فتبقى هذه الأمور سهلة الاستدعاء.
-         كيف نعرف مصطلحات كل مدرسة أو مذهب والفروق بينها بغير ذلك
-         كيف نحفظ أراء العلماء في تفسير الآيات أو الأحاديث أو الجمع بينها أو دفع شبهات الاضطراب والتناقض عنها..أوفتاويهم التي لازلنا عالة عليها. 
-         كيف ينتقل كل هذا التراث العلمي العظيم وفي أي وعاء ... لاأعلم وعاء إبداعيا هو أضبط من المتون نظمها ونثرها 
-         وهل من سبيل أقوى من أن تكون هذه الخزانات العلمية محفوظة في صدور العلماء تمنحهم قاعدة صلبة ينطلقون منها لافتاء المسلمين في نوازلهم ومايجد في حياتهم من مسائل 

ملاحظة: يعد حفظ المتون مرحلة تأسيسية لابد منها لتكون لدى الطالب حصيلة من المعلومات الأساسية الثابتة في الذهن الحاضرة عند الاستدعاء ثم ينطلق بعد تجاوز (عتبة العلوم) لمراحل النظر والسبر والتقسيم والمقارنة والترجيح .. وصولا للقدرة على الاجتهاد .. وهذا ينطبق بطريقة أخرى على العلوم الحديثة فمن لايحفظ القوانين العلمية الرئيسة وما يتفرع عنها من أنواع الوحدات والمعدلات  للأشياء لن يبرز في هذه العلوم (تخيلوا طبيبا لايحفظ المعدلات الطبيعية والمرضية للمواد في الجسم إن جاءته حالة طارئة هل سيبحث عن مرجعه الذي نسيه في البيت ليتصرف؟؟)

ابن سعدي والألباني هل هم من صناع المهزلة ؟
 ذكر الشيخ هذين العالمين الفاضلين في مقام الثناء والتمثيل ومقارنتهم بالشناقطة وقصور طريقتهم الذي ادعاه .. 
   الغريب أن الشيخ السعدي من أكثر المحتفين بحفظ المتون والحاضين لطلابهم عليها– بل له متنه الشهير في القوعد الفقهية- وقد ذكر الشيخ البسام أن الشيخ السعدي في مرة عرض مبلغ 200 ريال لمن يحفظ بلوغ المرام, وكانت 200 في زمانه مبلغا كبيرا ربما قارب 20000 في زماننا .. يقول البسام: وكنت ممن حفظ وأخذ المبلغ .. كما يذكر أن الشيخ كان يحثهم على حفظ متن دليل الطالب .. والسعدي يذكر عن نفسه أنه درس على الشيخ محمد الأمين محمود الشنقيطي في طريقه إلى الزبير في العرق..
 أما التلميذ الآخر للسعدي فهو الشيخ الفقيه ابن عثيمين .. وقال عن نفسه ما نصه : (أرى أن طالب العلم المبتدئ يحرص على حفظ المتون, لأنه كما قلت: الصغير لا ينسى, وحفظ المتون هو العلم، ولا تعتبروا بقول من قال: العلم هو الفهم، هذا غلط, نحن لم ينفعنا الله عز وجل إلا بما حفظناه من قبل في حال الصغر, نستحضر العبارات التي كنا نحفظها من قديم, ولذلك تجد الذين يعتمدون على مجرد الفهم ليس عندهم علم, لأنهم لا يرتكزون على شيء) 

  أما الشيخ الألباني فقد لازم الشيخ أحمد السالك الشنقيطي بل سكن عنده مدة ودرس على يديه عدد من متون الفقه والنحو (الألفية تحديدا) وذكر إعجابه بمنهج الشناقطة العلمي واستفادته منهم.

الشيخ ابن باز ينتصر للقاعدة التي ردها الشيخ عايض؟؟؟
 فهذا الشيخ ابن باز يرد على سؤال لطالبة علم قائلا : 
عليها أن تحرص على حفظ هذه المتون إن استطاعت ، فإن الحافظ للدليل سواء من القرآن أو السنة ، والحافظ لمتون العلم يسلك الطريق الصحيح في الطلب ، وقد قال العلماء " من حفظ المتون حاز على الفنون " . ( فتاوي ابن باز – س 9383) .. فهذا هو الشيخ يقرر القاعدة التي تحاول ياشيخ عايض نقضها نصا ..  وبقية العلماء فعلا وممارسة وقولا وتربية لطلابهم على هذا الأصل المنهجي العلمي 
سؤال: هل كل هؤلاء من صناع المهزلة ؟؟ 

  ثم عن أي مهزلة تحدثنا ياشيخ وجل بضاعتك – بل أجمل مايرغب فيها- من محفوظاتك , ولم تعرفك الجماهير وتتقبلك إلا بكثرة محفوظاتك أشعارا وأخبارا .. ولو نزعنا المحفوظات والنقولات من مؤلفاتك لما بقي فيها شئ ذو بال .. وكذا لوقلنا للشيخ عايض أن يلقي محاضرة دون ان يذكر بيتا واحدا أو خبرا لسأل الناس من الملقي ؟؟؟
ثم إن محفوظاتك جلها لغوي وهذا ما ينقلنا لفكرة فرعية أخرى وهي  انتقادك الغريب للعناية باللغة والنحو البلاغة وأنت تخذتها تُكََأة تملأ بها محاضراتك وخصوصا الأشعار مع أنك تعرف الحديث فيها : ( لأن يمتلأ جوف أحدكم قيحا حتى يريه خير له من أن يمتلأ شعرا ) ولا أعرف حديثا ورد في المتون العلمية – أسوق هذا إقامة للحجة لاقناعة به - وأخبار أهل اللغة التي ملأت بها كتبك ( قصائد قتلت اصحابها – إمبراطور الشعراء ؟؟- المقامات؟؟)
  - لمَ تحفظ الشعر ومتون الأدب ونصوص الأدباء والشعراء وأمثالهم وأقوالهم اذاً وتأتي بها في كل مجلس وخطبة ودرس ؟؟!!
- لم لا تكتفي بنصوص الكتاب والسنة أم وجدت في الشعر والأدب مالم تجده في الكتاب والسنة فحفظته عن ظهر قلب ؟؟
- أليس حفظ الشعر ومتون الأدب أولى بصرف الناس عن الكتاب والسنة من متون الحديث والفقه واللغة ؟؟

كيف لنا ان نفهم الآية أو الحديث إذا لم نهتم بلغتنا نحوها وشعرها ونثرها ونتذوق القرآن وجوامع كلم الرسول صلىالله عليه وسلم إلا بالبلاغة ؟؟؟
  فنأمل من الشيخ أن يعود عن طلاقه بالثلاثة لهذا المنهج المرضي (طريقتكم خطأ، خطأ، خطأ، ومنهجكم بالتعليم غلط، غلط، غلط) فابن تيمية ووافقه ابن باز اختارا أن الثلاثة في مجلس واحد تحسب واحدة فطلاقك رجعي إن أحببت..  


= تعيينه للشناقطة واتخاذهم غرضا :
      من سقطات الشيخ العجيبة تعيينه للشناقطة بالنقد غير العلمي .. فالمتعارف عليه أن النقد العلمي يتعامل صاحبه مع الفكرة دون الأشخاص .. إلا إذا كانت جريمة الشناقطة سيرهم على المنهج الذي ارتضته الأمة في العناية بالمتون ونظمها وحفظها وتحفيظها لصبيانهم وجواريهم – ونهوضهم بهذ الدور في مرحلة ضعفت فيها العناية بذلك , كما كان لهم الدور الأظهر في ماتحقق اليوم من عودة لهذا المنهج الأصيل:
        إذا محاسني اللائي أدل بهن       كن ذنوبي فقل لي كيف أعتذر

والشيخ تعاطى في هذا الشأن الغلط من وجهين : 
أولهما : جهله بالشناقطة : كمكون علمي رئيسي ومحوري في مشروع الأمة العلمي والنهضوي ضمن جمع مبارك واسع الطيف من علماء الأمة وفضلائها ..
-         هل الشناقطة بعنايتهم بالمتون يهملون الكتاب والسنة ؟
أعتقد أن الشيخ لايعلم أن القوم لا يعدلون بالقرآن شيئا وهو أول مايبدأون به حفظا ثم رسما ومعرفة بمتشابهه و سائرعلومه .. ويتفرغ الطالب لذلك حتى يتمه.. ومنهج المحاضر العلمي ومركز تكوين العلماء الذي يرأسه الشيخ الددو شاهد على ذلك ..ثم ينتقلون لحفظ الموطأ وشروحه .. وضم إلى ذلك حفظ الكتب الستة
-         ثم متونا للصغار والمبتدأين في الفقه .. وبعده حفظ للأجرومية وبعض الأشعار والتدريبات على الإعراب ثم البدء ببرنامج علمي مكثف
*-        * ماهي منجرات الشناقطة في هذا الباب وماهو مشروعهم ؟
 - ألفوا في شتى علوم القرآن , ففي التفسير نجد (أضواء البيان في ايضاح القرآن بالقرآن) وهو من الكتب النادرة إن لم يكن الوحيد مما بقي الذي استخدم منهج تفسير القرآن بالقرآن , وصاحبه العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي, الفقيه المجتهد والمفسر اللغوي والحافظ المحقق, ومن مؤلفاته العظام "دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آي الكتاب" الذي أذهل العلماء, ومذكرته في "أصول الفقه" التي كانت من أماليه لطلاب الجامعة الإسلامية فتحولت مرجعا لطلاب الأصول في كل مكان,مع أن له "نثر الورود على مراقي السعود".. وقد تتلمذ على يديه عدد كبير من أكابر العلماء منهم المشايخ ابن عثيمين وعطية سالم  وبكر أبو زيد الذي اعتنى بإخراج الكتب ووصفه بأنه من خير ما كتب المعاصرون في بابه بينما وصف الشيخ عايض الأضواء في أحد كتبه بأنه (لايعد كتاب تفسير ولا فقه) فمن نصدق ؟؟ وألف الشيخ سعود الشريم في مسائل الحج في الأضواء, وللشيخ السديس رسالة في الأصول حول الشيخ .. 
-         أما في الحديث, فمنهم المحدثون الخبراء بالأسانيد, الحفاظ الضابطون للمتون, أصحاب مؤلفات معتبرة في الفن فمن يجهل الإمام المحدث محمد حبيب الله بن مايأبى المدرس بالحرمين وصاحب "زاد المسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم" و"دليل السالك إلى موطأ مالك" ولما قرأ علماء الأزهر مؤلفاته دعوه للتدريس في الأزهر وقد كان .. أما الإمام الحجة محمد الخضر مايأبى الشنقيطي صاحب "كوثر المعاني الدراري من خبايا صحيح البخاري" ورده الشهير على المذاهب المنحرفة في " قمع أهل الإلحاد عن الطعن في أئمة الإجتهاد" ورده على الصوفية الخرافية "مشتهى الخارف الجاني في رد زلقات التيجاني الجاني" ثم ختم حياته بالمرجع الفقهي الكبير "شرح مختصر خليل بالمذاهب الأربعة" ..  بعد أن تنقل ينشر العلم من المدينة إلى العراق حيث شرح البخاري, ودرسه بالمغرب , وأعاد شرحه في الأردن والخليج, ثم حقق أمنيته بشرح البخاري على مصاطب المسجد الأقصى .. أم أحدثك عن الشيخ الفقيه المحدث محمد المختار الجكني شارح سنن النسائي, والد الشيخ محمد المختار عضو هيئة كبار العلماء وصاحب "شرح زاد المستقنع" ..
-         أما في اللغة فإن الأمة تدين بالفضل للشيخ محمد محمود ولد التلاميد الذي أخرج المفضليات والأصمعيات التي هي أصدق وأثبت المرويات عن أشعار العرب ودرس في الأزهر ودان له علماء مصر بالفضل ,ولما تسامع الناس بأن القاموس لاتوجد منه نسخة كاملة إلا في مكتبة برلين سافر إلى هناك ومكث عدة أيام يدخل المكتبة فيحفظ مجلدا أو اثنين ثم يخرج ويدونها حتى عاد لمصر مظفرا يحمل القاموس... وأحمد الشنقيطي صاحب "الدرر اللوامع" الذي يعد من أضخم وأجمع كتب شواهد العربية .. والمختار ابن بونة صاحب "الاحمرار" أعظم شروح الألفية عند المغاربة وابن زين صاحب "الطرة" .. وشروح الآجرومية وابن الحاجب وسيبويه والمعلقات وغيرها .. مع عناية بالشعر حفظا وقرضا حتى سموها "بلاد المليون شاعر" .. واقرأ إن شئت "القاموس المحيط في تراجم شعراء شنقيط" 
-         ولن أحدثك عن الشيخ محمد سالم ولد عدود مفتي الديار وخال الشيخ الددو والشيخ محمد عالي المعروف ب"البحر" لأنه لم يترك فنا إلا وله فيه نظم .. والشيخ الحاج المرابط صاحب المحضرة الشهيرة التي يؤمها طلبة العلم من أنحاء المعمورة ..  
-         ثم إن القوم انتشروا في أنحاء المعمورة يحملون هذا المشروع العلمي الأصيل يشاركهم ويسبقهم فضلاء الأمة في عودة الأمة لأصالتها ووضع أصول تضبط مسيرتها نحو الريادة الحضارية هذا مشروعهم وذاك أثرهم .. فحدثنا عن مشروعك ياشيخ ؟؟؟ أرجو أن لايكون أغنية جديدة مع محمد عبده بالعامية ؟؟؟

 أما الوجه الآخرلغلط الشيخ الفاضل فهو استهزاؤه بمخاليفه : 
   فلا نعرف في منهج سلف الأمة من يصف مخالفيه .. ب( الجرادة الصفراء) أو (أجهزة التسجيل ) وتستهزأ بنحافته .. (رأيت بعض المشايخ في بعض الدول التي زرناها يحفظ عشرات المتون ويعيدها ويكررها ليل نهار حتى صار نحيفا نحيلا كالجرادة الصفراء ) .. ألم يتعظ الشيخ من استهزائه ببائعة الفصفص ؟؟
  أين منطوق الكتاب: (لايسخر قوم من قوم) ؟؟ 
وأين أدب أهل العلم والدعوة الذي لقنتنا ؟؟.. ولا أظن النحافة عيبا للرجال  خصوصا إذا كان سببها الآنشغال بالعلم وحفظه – كما زكيتهم- والعبادة والقيام .. فما الذي استفدناه من السمنة المفرطة التي هي مؤشر للكسل المجتمعي الذي تعانيه أوساطنا العلمية والثقافية ..وما الذي استفدناه من القطط السمان التي تدمن موائد الوجهاء؟؟
 أما أجهزة التسجيل فأحسب أن الشيخ أحد هذه الأجهزة الضخمة (استريو)  .. فما بضاعته إلامواد تسجيلية على حد وصفه – وما العيب إن كانت نافعة ؟؟  

       وأحسب أن الشيخ قد دخل عليه الخلط من باب ذكره حفظة المتون : (من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب). فالشيخ وهو الداعية النشط والواعظ الجماهيري والمثقف الأديب, يجب أن يدرك أن هذه هي دائرته التي يحسنها ويجب أن يتخصص فيها..
ويستمر في عطائه المؤثر والموفق فيها .. دون الخوض في بعض القضايا العلمية التخصصية التي لها أصحابها الذين يحسنون التعاطي معها وسبر أغوارها التفصيلية والكلية ويعالجون خللها بمهارة .. مع كون الكثير منهم ربما لايصلحون لمواجهة الجمهور ولايملكون الأسوب الأخاذ الذي يملكه الشيخ .. فليس في هذا مايعيب أيا من الفريقين .. وما أجمل أن يتكاملا ولايتجاملا ..
 أعرف أن هذا الكلام ربما أغضب بعض محبي الشيخ – مع أني أعد نفسي من محبيه لا من أتباعه- لكن نسألهم (أليس هذا بالحق) ؟؟  أليس أخوك (من صدَقك لا من صدّقك)؟؟ .. 

      سامح الله الشيخ  فقد اضطرنا –والله- لما نكره .. لكنا حسبنا أن (الدين النصيحة)
      فنأمل أن يراجع نفسه ويتراجع عن هذه المقالة فلن يزيده ذلك إلا رفعة عند الله ومكانة عند محبيه .. فكلنا ذو خطأ و(خير الخطائين التوابون) 
 اللهم اغفر لنا وللشيخ عايض وردنا إليك وإلى الحق ردا جميلا

عبدالله الشنقيطي – أكاديمي سعودي

----------


## السليماني

للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله كلام مفيد عن المتون الفقهية وكتب الحديث

 في كلامه على شرح الميمية لحافظ حكمي رحمه الله 

وهو كلام عالم رزين في الشريط الثاني لعل الله يسهل نقله ...

----------


## سالم السمعاني

مهزلة جهل المتون ,,, للدكتور مختار الأمين الشنقيطي 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تدل التجارب البشرية والسنن الكونية على أن أهل كل فن أعلم به وأقدر على تقويم المنتسبين إليه ، فإذا رأيت أهل الأدب يعظمون أديباً ويقدمونه ويعتبرونه رمزاً ومرجعاً فصدق أنه أهل لهذه الصدارة وهذا التقديم ، وإذا رأيت ذلك في النحت أو الموسيقى أو الطبخ أو غير ذلك فما عليك سوى التصديق بتلك المكانة لصاحبها ، مهما كان مستواك في القرب أو البعد من ذلك التخصص وفهمه والاطلاع عليه .
فإذا رأيت الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي ودور الإفتاء ومجالس كبار العلماء تستدعي أستاذاً زائرا ويجتمع متصدروها وقادة علمها مثنين ركبهم طلباً بين يديه ، واضعين عويص إشكالاتهم عليه ، صادرين فيها عن فهمه وفقهه وحكمه فمقتضى العقل والمنطق أن توقن بأن هذا العالم أهل للتصدر ومرجع في العلم والفقه والفهم .
وبالمنطق نفسه إذا رأيت مقدماً في "الإعلام العربي" والصحافة وعند عوام الناس فاعلم أنه يستحق التقديم !
وقد أبدعت الحضارة البشرية عامة والإسلامية خاصة أسلوباً لدراسة العلوم وتفقهها والتمكن منها بحفظ "متون" تضبط معالمها ، وتحدد أسسها ، وتقرب مسائلها .
وكانت القرون الإسلامية الأولى أفضل نموذج لـ"حفظ المتون" واستظهارها :
فأمنا عائشة – نموذج العلم النسائي بلا منازع – رضي الله عنها حفظت من "متون" شعر لبيد بن ربيعة وحده 12 ألف بيت .
وابن عباس المفقه في الدين معلم التأويل كان يصرف من غالي أوقاته لحفظ "متون" عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي وغيره ما يراه لازماً للتأويل الذي دعا له النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأن يعلّمَه ، ومن مقتضى ذلك هدايته لطريقة تعلمه ، ولم يكن لنافع بن الأزرق الخارجي الذي لا يرى "تحكيم الرجال" أن يقتنع بتفسير بن عباس إلا بشفيع من "المتون" التي يحفظها ابن عباس عن ظهر قلب !
ومنذ بدء التدوين أحس حملة العلم من القرون الثلاثة الأولى بالحاجة إلى تأليف "متون" في جميع جوانب المعرفة الإسلامية ؛ فأسس علي بن أبي طالب – أو تلميذه أبو الأسود الدؤلي – النحو ، واخترع الخليل بن أحمد العروض ، وألف "العين" ، ووضع الإمام الشافعي أصول الفقه ، ودون أبو عبيد القراءات ، وألف سيبويه "الكتاب" إلى غير ذلك .
وكان لجميع هذه المؤلفات التي صدرت قبل انقضاء القرن الثالث الهجري من يعتني بحفظها كما هي قبل أن تسهّلها وتهذبها يدُ الإبداع الإسلامية باختصارها إلى متون تجمع معانيها بعبارات أوجز مع استيفاء المعنى والوفاء بالمقصود .
وقد شهدت القرون الإسلامية التالية – من الرابع وحتى التاسع – نهضة علمية وحضارية في جميع المجالات لم يعرف التاريخ البشري لها نظيرا ، ولا يصف هذه المرحلة بـ"عصر الضعف العلمي" من اطلع على أي إنتاج علمي أيّاً كان نوعه ، فضلاً عن دارس العلوم الشرعية والأدبية !!
وما كانت وسيلة تلك النهضة الشاملة إلا "حفظ المتون" التي عاشت على عطائها البشرية كلها مئات السنين بعد ذلك ، بدءاً بالقرآن والسنة ، وانتهاء بمتون الحساب والفلك والطب ، حتى قال العلماء ، من باب ما يسميه حفظة المتون بـ"الاستخدام": (حفظ المتون يشدُّ المتون) !
لكن ما أصاب الأمة – بعد هذه المرحلة – من ضعف علمي وحضاري ، كان بالغ الأثر في جوانب كثيرة ، وأصقاع مختلفة من مساكن أمتنا المباركة ، وكان من فضل الله على الشناقطة بالذات تنكبهم في صحراء نائية انطوت عليهم فعمروها بالعلم حفظاً وفهماً عبر المحاضر التي تضوَّع نشرُها من شنقيط حتى جاكرتا ، مروراً بمصر والشام والحجاز ونجد ، وكانت منهجية ذلك العلم كله منطلقة من حفظ وفهم كتاب الله أوّلاً ، وما كانوا يسمحون بالبدء في طلب العلم إلا بعد إتقان القرآن ، لا حفظاً لألفاظه ، بل استيفاء لفروع علومه ، حتى التي قد لا يسمع عنها غير المتخصصين في البيئات التي لا عهد لها بالعلم الشرعي !
إلا أن هذه المكانة للشناقطة لا يعرفها أو يعترف بها إلا من يقدر على تقويمها وإدراك أهميتها ، فـ "قد تنكر العين ضوء الشمس من رمد وينكر الفم طعم الماء من سقم".
ولئن لم يشأ كاتبُ "الشرق الأوسط" الفاضلُ أن يمثل في العلم والفهم والتأثير بمن هم أشهر وأبلغ أثراً من العالمين الجليلين اللذين ذكرهما ؛ حرصاً – في ظنه – على نماذج لم تتربَّ في العلم على أيدي الشناقطة ، فقد خانه علمه في هذه بما هو معروف من سيرتيهما رحمهما الله .
ولئن كان علماء الشناقطة – في الغالب – يفضلون "صناعة الرجال" على "صناعة الكتب" إيثاراً لمنهج التربية الإسلامية الأصيل بنصب القدوات والتدريب اللازم لصناعة الرجال ، بدلاً من مئات آلاف النسخ الورقية التي لا تقوّم معوجّاً ، ولا تصحح مساراً ، فإنك لا تكاد تجد (رجلا) بارزاً في مجال من المجالات العلمية إلا رأيت أثر الشناقطة في علمه وعمله وسلوكه ، فمن يجهل العلامة عبد السلام هارون ، أو محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ، أو محمد عبد الحي الكتاني ، أو حسن مشاط ، أو علوي المالكي ، أو المفتي محمد بن إبراهيم ،أو ابن باز ، أو عطية سالم ، أو محمد طاهر الكردي ، أو حتى من مثّل بهما الكاتب : الشيخان السعدي والألباني ؟ والقائمة تطول ، و"لا تحزن" أيها الفاضل إن لم أتبرع بإطلاعك على مصادر علاقة هؤلاء بأشياخهم الشناقطة ؛ إذ ذاك معروف عند "حفظة المتون" وباستطاعة الممارس الوصول إليه بلا كلفة.
ولا أظنني بحاجة إلى جمع أقوال العلماء في شتى العصور في الحث على حفظ المتون ، بل ما علم المسلمون التزهيد في ذلك إلا بألسنة وأقلام العلمانيين المسيطرين على الصحافة والإعلام في هذا العصر العجيب !
أما النحول والصفرة والشحوب فما علمَها حفظةُ المتون مثالبَ في الرجال ، ولا كان عمرُو بن كلثوم عندما قال : "ومأكمة يضيق الباب عنها" ولا امرؤ القيس عندما قال : "مهفهفة بيضاء غير مفاضة ترائبها مصقولة كالسجنجل" يمدحان (رجلاً) !
ولو أني ذكرت من تجديد وفهم علماء الشناقطة المتربين على "حفظ المتون" نماذجَ بعيدةً عن الأضواء لا يعرف "أهل الإعلام" عنها الكثير لصدق فيّ مثلُنا الشعبي القائل : (من أراد الكذب فليبعد شهوده) فلأذكر – للتمثيل – الإمام القدوة "المجدد" بشهادة أهل العلم لا بإبراز الإعلام : الشيخ محمد الحسن بن الددو ، الذي رأيت لكاتب "الشرق الأوسط" الفاضل مدحاً له قبل أن يستلم عموده فيها معترفاً بعلمه وفضله بقوله فيما يسميه شعراً:
وَمحَمَّدُ الْحَسَنُ الْمُورِيتَانِي فِي جَمْعِ الْفُنونِ وَدِقَّةِ الإِتْقَانِ وَلَهُ جَزَاهُ اللَّهُ خَيـراً هِمَّةٌ تَرْ بُو عَلَى الْمِرِّيخَ أَو كِيوَانِ فَإِذَا تَرَبَّعَ لِلْحَدِيثِ حَسِبْتَهُ حَمَّادَ يَرْوي النَّقْلَ عَنْ سُفْيَانِ وَإِذا أَردتَ النَّحْوَ فَالزَّجَّاجُ فِي حُسْنِ الْكَلامِ وَروْعَةِ الـتَّبْـيَانِ وَلَهُ التَّدَفُّقُ فِي الْبلاغَةِ مُحْسِناً مَاكَانَ بِالْوَانِي وَلا الْمُتَوَانِي وَالْحِفْظُ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ مِنْ فَيْضِ النُّصُوصِ وَقُوَّةُ الْبُرْهَانِ والْفِقْهُ فُصِّلَ فِي غُضُونِ كَلامِهِ فَكَأَنـَّهُ شَيْخُ الَتُّـقَى الْحَرَّانِي قَدْ زَانَهُ اللَّهُ الْكَرِيمُ بِحُلَّةٍ من أَجْمَلِ الأَخَلاقِ وَالإِحْسَانِ فَبَشَاشَةٌ أَخَّاذَةٌ وَتَواضَعٌ يَسْبِي الـنُّفُوسَ بِغُصْنِهِ الْفَيْنانِ مَعْ أَنـَّهُ مَا شَعَّ شَيْباً رَأْسُهُ وَلَهُ ثَلاثُونَ خَلَتْ ثِنَتَانِ لَوْلا الْعَوَاذِلُ قُلْتُ : أَحْفَظُ عَصْرِنَا وَسِوَاه مِن حُفَّاظِنَا اِثْنَانِ لَكِنَّهُ عِندِي أَحَبُّ لِدِينِهِ وَكَمَالِ غَيْرَتِهِ عَلَى الإِخْوَانِ وَسَلامَةٍ فِي صَدْرِهِ وَتَعَفُّفٍ عَنْ عِرْضِ كُلِّ مُوَحِّدٍ رَبَّانِي

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخواني الكرام.
قد فتح الله تعالى علي بقاعدة استنبطتها من حال كثير ممن يُعدون طلاب علم. وهي:
إذا رأيت طالب العلم مشغولاً بالدعاوي العريضة فاعلم أنّه ليس لديه إلا الكلام.
أما طالب العلم الحقيقي فإنّه يعمل بصمت ولا يتفلسف - إن صح التعبير.
كنا مرة في أحد المجالس عند أحد من يعده الناس من العلماء!! - وأنا أعرف هذا الشخص قد تمر عليه السنة كاملة لم يختم كتاباً- فلما أخذنا في الحديث عن الكتب وطبعاتها قال: ليس المهم جمع الكتب المهم القراءة!! فرد عليه صاحبي قائلاً: ولكن فلان - الحاضر معنا - كثير القراءة. فأجابه: وليست القراءة وحدها هدف وإنما نفع الناس بالكتابة والتأليف.
والسؤال: ماذا فعل هذا الشخص مع هذه الدعاوي العريضة؟!!!
وسمعت مرة أحد المحسوبين على طلاب العلم - وهو لا يعرف من الفروع الفقهية إلا اقل مما يعرفه بعض العوام - يقول:
لماذا تتعبون أنفسكم بدراسة الكتب الفقهية وحفظ الفروع؟ لماذا لانحفظ القواعد الفقهية ونبني عليها ونستنبط منها نحن؟
فماذا أنتج هذا الرجل؟ هل يا ترى أصبحى فقيهاً؟!!
وأيضاً: ماذا قدم عايض القرني في فهم الكتاب والسنة؟!!
ولوسلمنا...
هل قدم عايض في فهم الكتاب كما قدم الشيخ الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان وهو قد ملأ كتابه بأبيات الكافية والخلاصة لابن مالك ومراقي السعود وغيرها من المتون التي استهزأ بها الشيخ عايض.
هنيئاً للشيخ القرني فقد أتى بما لم تستطعه الأوائل!!!

----------


## التبريزي

يقول عائض القرني:
"ولو كانت هذه الطريقة المتأخرة للتعليم صحيحة لكان سبقنا إليها السلف الصالح كالخلفاء الراشدين وابن عباس وأبي هريرة ومعاذ بن جبل وأبي بن كعب والزهري وابن المسيب والحسن البصري، لكنهم لم يحفظوا متنا واحدا غير الكتاب والسنّة"..
استدلال سقيم!! وهل كان في عصر الصحابة متون حتى يحفظونها؟ ثم: هل كان عصر الصحابة مهيأ لكتابة المتون؟!!

خذ مثالا على أهمية حفظ المتون:
علماء وطلاب القراءات يفرقون بين القراءات السبع (أربع عشرة رواية) من خلال متن الشاطبية، فإذا كان طالب القراءات غير حافظ لهذا المتن فإنه يصعب عليه التفريق بين الروايات..

الشيخ عائض أعرفه وأعرف تناقضاته!! فالرجل هدانا الله وإياه يتكلم اليوم في موضوع ثم يأتي غدا فينقض ما يكتبه بالأمس!!
وقد تكلمت مع أحد اقربائه لمناصحته فأخبرني بتذمرهم منه، فهو رجلٌ عجول في كتاباته وآرائه وأفكاره!!
يحكم على الرافضة بالمروق وأنه لا حوار معهم ولا تقارب!! ثم يدعوهم إلى كلمة سواء!! ثم يعود إلى رأيه الأول... وقس على ذلك كثيرا من أقواله، فلا تستغربوا إذا أصدر مقالا يشيد فيه بحفظ المتون مُعنونا بـ "أهمية حفظ المتون"..
وبالمختصر:
كلامه لا يُركن إليه، وخيرٌ له أن أن يناقش مهزلة تقلباته وتناقضاته...

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

يقول عائض : (آمل أن نعيد التعليم الشرعي إلى عهد القرون المفضلة، ونحذو حذو السلف الصالح في دراسة الشريعة)

أقول : وأنا أيضا آمل أن تتبع القرون المفضلة وتحذو حذوهم في هجرانهم اهل البدع والشرك كالجفري وفدعق والصفار ومن على شاكلتهم.

يقول عائض : (أما تحويل الطالب إلى آلة تسجيل ليحفظ كلام الناس وينسى الوحي المقدس المنزل فهذا عوج في الرأي). 

اقول : الذي يسمع كلام عائض هذا يظن أننا نعاني في هذه الأزمنة وخاصة في السعودية (أخصها لانها بلده) من إفراط وطفرة في حفظ المتون وكأن أقل طالب عندنا حفظاً يحفظ ألفيتين, والله المستعان. كثير من طلبة العلم في هذا الوقت لا حفظ ولافهم.

ثم أقول : من هو عائض القرني حتى يرشدنا في منهجية طلب العلم .. ولا يوجد له في الشبكة شرح علمي فقهي أو عقدي أو حديثي أو لغوي واحد.. وانا لا اعلم عنه أنه شرح كتابا .. هو رجل نفع الله به في الوعظ والدعوة وإن كان في الآونة الاخيرة متخبط متلون.

ومن أراد معرفة فساد كلام عائض فلينظر إلى الفرق بين عائض وبين الشيخ أحمد الحازمي .. ألم تر أن السيف ينقص قدره ..إلخ.

والسلام عليكم

----------


## التلميد

المصدر ملتقى أهل الحديث
*غرائب دعاة القرن الخامس عشر*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صل على النبي الكريم
اللهم ثبت لنا الأجر في أليم المصاب، إنه لمن دواعي الدهشة والحيرة أن تتوالى على الأمة الضربات من أعدائها وأبنائها،من يصدق أن الداعية المتنور يصب جام غضبه على تراث أمة بأكملها ويشكك في مصداقية علمائها وصدقهم وتربيتهم من لدن ابن شهاب إلى اليوم،ويقارن قطرا كاملا لا قرية أو قبيلة بفردين من علمائها،ولكن إن كان السبب حب الشهرة فلا غرابة وعند صاحب دار ابن حزم الموقر الخبر اليقين 

*رويد يأتين على سُواج 

*
*هناك يبدو خبر .........

*
*والقين والكربَج والنساج 

*


*

*
وأقول لعامة الشناقطة المعجبين بالداعية القرني،هذا موضع المثل(قد غرني برداك من خدافلي)

*قَدْ أدبر الأمر حتى ظل محتبيا 

*
*أَبو حبيرة يُفتي وابن شداد

*
وأتقبل عذر الداعية حيث لم يكلف نفسه حفظ الصحيحين فضلا عن غيرهما،والمثل يقول وهذا فنك أيها الداعية فكيف تنساه

*من لم يسمن جوادا كان يركبه 

*
*في الخصب قام به في الجدب مهزولا

*

*قوِّم صدور العيس يابن بشر 

*
*ذات اليمين من مغيب النسر

*
*إياك والشك وضعف الأمر 

*
*

*
لما جلست على كرسي المقابلة أخي المكرم وأنت في عصر التنوير والتحرير والتوثيق ألا سألت نفسك من أين أخذت هذه المعلومات ومن هو سلفك فيها وإلى أين تفضي وما هي نتيجتها في مجال الدعوة على الأقل،وحقيقة أن من يفضل الشاشة على الجامع كما في مقالتك السابقة لا غرابة فيما يقوله من التثبيط اليوم،والحمد لله أنك لست من منظري الدعاة الذين لهم أتباع ربما ضلوا بمقالاتهم ويبقى السؤال لك أيها الفاضل من هو سلفك فيما تقول،وما إخاله غير العلمانيين وأعيذك بالله أن تتقاطع معهم ، وأبشرك أننا لسنا في شك مما بأيدينا من متون

*قَدْ نَالَ مِنْهَا الْوَارِدُونَ مَشْرَبَا 

*
*أجْلَى صَدَى الْجَهْلِ وَفَاقَ الضَّرَبَا

*

*تَكْشِفُ عَنْ عَيْنِ الْفُؤَادِ الْحُجُبَا

*
*إِذَا حِجَابٌ دُونَ عِلْمٍ ضُرِبَا

*
*ذُبَابُ سَيْفِ الْجَهْلِ مِنْهَا قَدْ نَبَا 

*
*وَمَنْ يَحِدْ عَنْ مُقْتَضَاهَا إِذْ نَبَا

*
*لنا أصل فماذا أصل هذا 

*
*وَمَا أنا عن أشاوى بالفحوص

*
أسئل الله أن يهدينا وإياك سواء السبيل.

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

السلام عليكم

سؤال لهذا المتسمي "بالشيخ القرني"

1- إن كان حفظ المتون مهزلة، فما نقول في حفظ الشعر إلا ما قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، و أنت من أوعية الشعر.
2- إن كان حفظ المتون مهزلة، فلماذا كتبها الحفاظ الأئمة المتقنون مثل الامام العراقي و غيره الكثير؟؟؟ أم أنهم يدعون للمهازل؟؟؟
3- لمذا حفظها أئمتنا في هذا الزمان مثل الالباني و العثيمين و عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله
4- إذا لم يحفظ الصحابة المتون فهذا راجع لتمدرسهم علة يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فهو معلمهم. أما الآن فنحن نحفظ المتون لأنه هناك رويبضات يتكلمون و يستهزؤون مثلك أنت

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

شكرا للشيخ عائض على التنبيه المهم على عدم جدوى حفظ المتون!!!!!!!!!!
وقد أقرر ترك طلب العلم بناء على هذه النصيحة الغالية!!!!!!!!
ولكني أسأل فضيلته : لماذا كتب الشيخ رسالة صغيرة بعنوان "كيف تطلب العلم" وذكر فيها " أهم الكتب المرشحة للحفظ بعد كتاب الله"؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
(وهي تقريبا أول رسالة وقعت يدي عليها قبل أن أعرف معنى طلب العلم منذ سنوات قليلة )
الله المستعان !!
ونعم ما قال الدكتور أحمد سالم ما يأبى

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن اليوسف

االحفظ منهج متبع عند الأئمة الكبار .. والناظر في طرائق تحصيل العلم والتمكن فيه عند الأقدمين والنبغة من المتأخرين يجد : أن الحففظ أصل في التأسيس للعلم ، وحصول الترقي فيه . 
وكتب التارجم ، والمؤلفات المخصوصة بكيفية طلب العلم شاهد على ذلك .. فهل جميع من تقدم وتأخر كانوا في مهزلة من أمرهم .. وأضاعوا زمانهم في طلب لا فائدة فيه ؟! .

أحداث الحياة لها تأثير في بعض الناس .. فيحدث التقلب والتنوع ، فاليوم رأي ، وغدا رأي آخر .. وهنا يقال كلام ، وهناك يقال ما يناسب المقام درءا للفتنة زعموا ..

----------


## أبو الأزهر السلفي

الشيخ عائض -هداه الله- يحب الطرافة !!!
وذكرني استدلاله بالخلفاء الراشدين باستدلال بعض الجهلة من جماعة التبليغ إذ يقولون هل حفظ أبو بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- صحيح البخاري ثم انطلق للدعوة أم أنه باشرها أول إسلامه من غير بخاري ولا مسلم ؟!!!
(( في العجلة الندامة ))
والله الموفق ..

----------


## علي الشبرمي

قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان سلمه الله: اطلعت على ما نشر في "الوطن" بالعدد الصادر في يوم 27/10/ 1424هـ حول لقاء وزير التربية والتعليم مع منسوبي التربية والتعليم في المنطقة الشرقية ولفت نظري ما جاء في هذا اللقاء هذه النقاط: 
1- تحذيره من الحفظ والاستظهار للمقررات ما عدا القرآن الكريم والتركيز على تفهيم الطلاب وأقول إن الحفظ لا يتنافي ولا يتعارض مع التفهيم والاستيعاب بل هو وسيلة إلى الفهم وفهم بلا حفظ لا يثبت ولا يستقر في الذاكرة. وليس مهمة المدرس مجرد التحفيظ بل مهمته التحفيظ والتفهيم وبهذا تترسخ المعلومات وتستقر. 
2- قوله إن قضية إلغاء درس الولاء والبراء من مناهج الدراسة حدث بعد مناقشة ودراسة والاتفاق مع علماء ومفكري ومشايخ المملكة، وأضاف أنه لا بد من حسن الظن وفتح باب الحوار وأن يسمع رأي الآخر، أقول لمعا ليه: لم يكن حذف باب الولاء والبراء من المناهج بموافقة العلماء كلهم كما ذكر الوزير وإن كان أحد منهم وافق على ذلك فهو لا يعبر عن الجميع ثم إنه إذا حذف باب الولاء والبراء من مناهج الدراسة فلن يحذف من القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية وكتب العقيدة. ثم إن الولاء والبراء لا يتنافيان مع التعامل مع الكفار في حدود ما أباح الله ولا يحملان على الاعتداء عليهم بغير حق ولا على ظلمهم. وأقول أيضا: بالإمكان نقل هذا الباب من مرحلة من مراحل التدريس إلى مرحلة أخرى مناسبة من مراحل الدراسة بدلا من إلغائه نهائيا. لأنه لا دين إلا بولاء وبراء. 


صالح فوزان الفوزان - عضو هيئة كبار العلماء

المصدر جريدة الوطن الخميس 2 ذو القعدة 1424هـ الموافق 25 ديسمبر 2003م العدد (1182) السنة الرابعة http://www.alwatan.com.sa/daily/2003-12-25/readers.htm

----------


## علي الشبرمي

التلقين في التعليم سبيل الفهم 
صالح بن فوزان بن عبدالله الفوزان 

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد خاتم النبيين، وعلى آله وصحابته والتابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.. وبعد: فقد بعث الله نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للعالمين، فهدى به من الضلالة، وبصر به من العمى، وهدى به إلى الصراط المستقيم، وأكمل الله له ولأمته الدين، فترك أمته على البيضاء حيث قال: «إني تارك فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا بعدي: كتاب الله وسنتي» فسار صحابته من بعده على سيرته، يحملون هذا الدين، ويدعون إليه ويجاهدون في سبيله حتى بلغ المشارق والمغارب، ودخل الناس فيه أفواجا فعم أرجاء المعمورة بعدله وحكمته ونوره، كما قال الله تعالى: {هٍوّ پَّذٌي أّرًسّلّ رّسٍولّهٍ بٌالًهٍدّى" وّدٌينٌ پًحّقٌَ لٌيٍظًهٌرّهٍ عّلّى پدٌَينٌ كٍلٌَهٌ وّلّوً كّرٌهّ پًمٍشًرٌكٍونّ} [التوبة: 33] حتى شهد العالم كله إلا من عاند بغيا وحسدا بفضل هذا الدين، وانه الصالح لكل زمان ومكان ولكن بقي من أعمى الله بصائرهم وأكل الحسد والحقد قلوبهم من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين يحاولون ان يصدوا عن سبيل الله ويطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم {وّيّأًبّى پلَّهٍ إلاَّ أّن يٍتٌمَّ نٍورّهٍ وّلّوً كّرٌهّ پًكّافٌرٍونّ} [التوبة: 32] انهم ما زالوا يرمون هذا الدين وأهله بكل نقيصة وعيب وما نسمعه الآن ونقرؤه من افتراءاتهم على هذا الدين بأنه يربي الارهابيين وانه منشأ التطرف ما هو إلا غيض من فيض وامتداد لحقد قديم وداء دفين كما قال الله تعالى:{وّلّن تّرًضّى" عّنكّ پًيّهٍودٍ وّلا پنَّصّارّى" حّتَّى" تّتَّبٌعّ مٌلَّتّهٍمً قٍلً إنَّ هٍدّى پلَّهٌ هٍوّ پًهٍدّى" وّلّئٌنٌ \تَّبّعًتّ أّهًوّاءّهٍم بّعًدّ پَّذٌي جّاءّكّ مٌنّ پًعٌلًمٌ مّا لّكّ مٌنّ پلَّهٌ مٌن وّلٌيَُ وّلا نّصٌيرُ }[البقرة: 120] {پَّذٌينّ آتّيًنّاهٍمٍ پًكٌتّابّ يّعًرٌفٍونّهٍ كّمّا يّعًرٌفٍونّّ أّّبًنّاءّهٍمً وّإنَّ فّرٌيقْا مٌَنًهٍمً لّيّكًتٍمٍونّ پًحّقَّ وّهٍمً يّعًلّمٍونّ} [البقرة: 146] إن ما نسمعه الآن من افتراء على الإسلام والمسلمين عموماً، وعلى هذه البلاد، «بلاد الحرمين الشريفين» خصوصاً لأنها منبع الإسلام ومنطلق العقيدة الصحيحة ليس بغريب ولا جديد فالله تعالى يقول: { وّلا يّزّالٍونّ يٍقّاتٌلٍونّّكٍ  مً حّتَّى" يّرٍدٍَوكٍمً عّن دٌينٌكٍمً إنٌ \سًتّطّاعٍوا} [البقرة: 217] ويقول:{وّدٍَوا لّوً تّكًفٍرٍونّ كّمّا كّفّرٍوا فّتّكٍونٍونّ سّوّاءْ} [النساء: 89] ويقول: {وّإذّا لّقٍوكٍمً قّالٍوا آمّنَّا وّإذّا خّلّوًا عّضٍَوا عّلّيًكٍمٍ الأّنّامٌلّ مٌنّ پًغّيًظٌ} [آل عمران: 119] إنهم لا يرضيهم عنا إلا ان ننسلخ من ديننا ونترك قرآتنا وسنة نبينا ونمشي على مخططاتهم ولذلك هم يدعوننا إلى ان نغير مناهجنا الدراسية القائمة على الكتاب والسنة ونغير برامج إعلامنا حتى تنقطع صلتنا بالإسلام فيسهل لهم قيادنا، ويحتلوا بلادنا، حتى قال أحد أقطابهم في مؤتمر من مؤتمراتهم الإجرامية ما معناه: «لا تطمعوا في زحزحة المسلمين عن دينهم إلا بإزالة الكعبة وإبعاد المصحف عن أيديهم» وليس العجب بأن يصدر هذا العداء منهم فالشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب، وإنما العجب من قوم من جلدتنا ويتكلمون بألسنتنا تأثروا بهذه الفكرة فصاروا الآن ينادون بتغيير المناهج الدراسية وتغيير برامج الإعلام الإسلامي زاعمين كذباً ان هذه المناهج مصدر الإرهاب والتطرف تأثراً بدعايات الكفار والمنافقين: تشابهت أقوالهم فصاروا ينفرون من حفظ كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله في المدارس ويسمونه بالتلقين الببغائي فحكموا على مدارسنا عموما وعلى علماء الأمة وقادتها الذين درسوا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحفظوا المتون العلمية في هذه المدارس مع شرحها بأنهم ببغاوات، ولم يدروا ان الحفظ هو أساس الفهم وانه لا علم بدون حفظ وليس في المدارس تلقين بدون شرح وتفهيم، وهل نال سلف الأمة وأئمتها المنازل العالية في العلم إلا عن طريق التلقين والحفظ والفهم ولقد صار الحفظ لقب فخر واعتزاز لهم حيث يقال: الحافظ ابن كثير والحافظ الذهبي والحافظ ابن حجر وغيرهم وغيرهم وقال أحدهم في الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : روى ألف ألف من أحاديث أسندت: وأثبتها حفظا بقلب محصل وشبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحفظة لسنته والفقهاء فيها بالأرض التي تمسك الماء وتنبت الكلأ للناس، وإذا قدر ان بعضاً ممن يحفظون النصوص لا يفهمون معناها فهذا راجع إلى انهم لم يؤتوا فهما أو انهم حفظوها بقصد النجاح في الامتحان لا بقصد فهم معانيها أو لغير ذلك من المقاصد التي حرمتهم من الفهم وهؤلاء ليسوا حجة على الأمة المحمدية في حفظها لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله. 
ثم إن الببغاء في الحقيقة هو الذي يردد أقوال أعداء الإسلام في التزهيد بالتلقين وحفظ كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ومختصرات الفنون مع شرحها ويريدون من وراء ذلك إبعاد المسلمين عن دينهم كي لا يفهموه ويقوموا بنشره فصار هؤلاء يرددون هذه المقالات دون ان يفهموا المقصود منها فمن هو الببغاء إذاً لكن كما يقال: «رمتني بدائها وانسلت» انه يجب على المسؤولين عن التعليم في بلاد المسلمين عموما وفي بلادنا «بلاد الحرمين ومنبع العلم والإسلام» خصوصا ألا ينخدعوا بهذه المقالات الحاقدة، وان يسيروا على ما سار عليه سلفهم الصالح في مدارسهم فلن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا ما أصلح أولها، وليعلم الجميع ان هذا الدين دين الرحمة للبشرية ودين العدل والانصاف حتى مع أعدائه وليس دين الارهاب قال تعالى: {وّلا يّجًرٌمّنَّكٍمً شّنّآنٍ قّوًمُ عّلّى" أّلاَّ تّعًدٌلٍوا \عًدٌلٍوا هٍوّ أّقًرّبٍ لٌلتَّقًوّى"} [المائدة: 8] فهو رحمة لمن آمن به أو دخل تحت عهده وأمانه من الكفار قال تعالى: {وّأّوًفٍوا بٌعّهًدٌ پلَّهٌ إذّا عّاهّدتٍَمً} [النحل: 91] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من قتل معاهداً لم يرح رائحة الجنة» وقال تعالى: {لا يّنًهّاكٍمٍ پلَّهٍ عّنٌ پَّذٌينّ لّمً يٍقّاتٌلٍوكٍمً فٌي پدٌٌَينٌ وّلّمً يٍخًرٌجٍوكٍم مٌَن دٌيّارٌكٍمً أّن تّبّرٍَوهٍمً وّتٍقًسٌطٍوا إلّيًهٌمً إنَّ پلَّهّ يٍحٌبٍَ پًمٍقًسٌطٌينّ} [الممتحنة: 8] وإذا قدر ان بعض المنتسبين إلى الإسلام ممن لم يفهموا حقيقته ولم يتفقهوا فيه يحصل منهم اعتداء على الآخرين فإن عملهم هذا ليس من الإسلام وليسوا حجة على المسلمين لأن ديننا دين الإيمان والأمن لمن تمسك به قال تعالى:{الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن وهم مهتدون} وقال تعالى: {وّعّدّ پلَّهٍ پَّذٌينّ آمّنٍوا مٌنكٍمً وّعّمٌلٍوا پصَّالٌحّاتٌ لّيّسًتّخًلٌفّن  َّهٍمً فٌي الأّرًضٌ كّمّا \سًتّخًلّفّ پَّذٌينّ مٌن قّبًلٌهٌمً وّلّيٍمّكٌَنّنَ  ّ لّهٍمً دٌينّهٍمٍ پَّذٌي \رًتّضّى" لّهٍمً وّلّيٍبّدٌَلّنَ  ّهٍم مٌَنً بّعًدٌ خّوًفٌهٌمً أّمًنْا يّعًبٍدٍونّنٌي لا يٍشًرٌكٍونّ بٌي شّيًئْا} [النور: 55] . 
ودين الإسلام قائم على الانصاف والعدل وتحريم الظلم والبغي والعدوان قال تعالى: {إنَّ پلَّهّ يّأًمٍرٍ بٌالًعّدًلٌ وّالإحًسّانٌ وّإيتّاءٌ ذٌي پًقٍرًبّى" وّيّنًهّى" عّنٌ پًفّحًشّاءٌ وّالًمٍنكّرٌ وّالًبّغًيٌ يّعٌظٍكٍمً لّعّلَّكٍمً تّذّكَّرٍونّ} [النحل: 90] {وّأّوًفٍوا بٌعّهًدٌ پلَّهٌ إذّا عّاهّدتٍَمً وّلا تّنقٍضٍوا الأّيًمّانّ بّعًدّ تّوًكٌيدٌهّا} [النحل: 91] ونحن ندرِّس هذا لأبنائنا في مدارسنا ونربيهم عليه ضمن كتب العقائد التي يدرسونها ويتخرجون عليها، فليست مناهجنا ومدارسنا تخرج الارهابيين كما يقول أعداء الله وأعداء الإنسانية الذين يستعملون الارهاب ويصدرونه في فلسطين والشيشان وكشمير ويؤون الارهابيين المطلوبين من قبل دولهم والفارين من العدالة وما قلته إنما هو قليل من كثير، {وّسّيّعًلّمٍ پَّذٌينّ ظّلّمٍوا أّيَّ مٍنقّلّبُ يّنقّلٌبٍونّ} [الشعراء: 227] وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## على بن عتريس المنياوى

فى كثير من الأحيان يستغرق الحفظ من الطالب زمن طويل و مجهود أكبر
فى حين أن الإلمام بما فى المتون خاصة الصغير منها لا يستغرق جهدا 
ألفية العراقى مثلا قد تستغرق شهورا لحفظها
لما لا تقدرون ذلك ؟
أنا لم أنجح فى حفظ متن واحد حتى اليوم !!!
هل معنى هذا أننى جاهل و فاشل ؟
أفيدونى

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن اليوسف

لا لست جهلا ! بل أنت في سبيل من الخير .. والحفظ أقعد في التحصيل والتأصيل ، وكل ميسر لما خلق له .

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

لمن عاب حفظ ألفية ابن مالك ( المعروفة بين أهل العلم بـ " الخلاصه" ) نهديه هذه الأبيات :
قال ابن الوردي :
يا عائبا ألفية ابن مالك  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وغائبا عن حفظها وفهمها
أما تراها قد حوت فضائلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كثيرة فلا تَجُر في ظلمها
وازجر لمن جادل من يحفظها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  برابعٍ وخامسٍ من اسمِها
اسمها الخلاصه ، ولمن عاب حفظها نقول له : (صَهْ)

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

موقع الشيخ صالح العضيب:
كان السلف رحمهم الله تعالى يحرصون على حفظ المتون حرصاً شديداً، والمتون عندهم على حسب التخصص فمن أراد أن يتخصص في علم بحث عن متن يحفظه ويضبطه ويلخص له هذا العلم؛ وذلك لأن حفظ المتن يسهل العلم، ولهذا قال الإمام السفاريني رحمه الله تعالى: ( وصار من عادة أهل العلم، أن يعتنوا في سبر ذا بالنظم؛ لأنه يسهل للحفظ كما يروق للسمع ويشفي من ظما ). 
وحفظ العلم لا غنى لطالب العلم عنه، فلا علم بلا حفظ، والحفظ طريقة قوية لبقاء العلم ورسوخه، وهو طريقة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معه، وما تميز أبو هريرة على غيره إلا بالحفظ، فقد ترجم البخاري في صحيحه فقال: باب حفظ العلم، وأسند فيه من حديث مالك عن بن شهاب عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال : [ إن الناس يقولون أكثر أبو هريرة ولولا آيتان في كتاب الله ما حدثت حديثاً ثم يتلو : ( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات .. الآيتين ) وإن إخواننا من المهاجرين كان يشغلهم الصفق بالأسواق، وإن إخواننا من الأنصار كان يشغلهم العمل في أموالهم، وإن أبا هريرة كان يلزم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشبع بطنه ويحضر ما لا يحضرون ويحفظ ما لا يحفظون ] . والعالم لا يكون عالماً بارعا بدون حفظ المتون، يقول شيخ الإسلام : " من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون". 
يقول العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - : 
"إن هناك من يقول إن العلم هو الفهم والبحث، وليس العلم هو الحفظ، هذا الكلام ليس بصحيح، ونحن الآن بلغنا ما بلغنا - وهذه عبارته - وما معنا إلا ما حفظنا: زاد المستقنع بلوغ المرام وأخذ يذكر المتون التي حفظها. ولهذا انظر في الفتوى تجد الفتوى عند شيوخنا منضبطة لأنهم سلكوا الطريق الذي عليه في العهد الأول بخلاف غيرهم لماذا؟ لأنه ما أخذ العلم على أصوله ، وهو حفظ المتون إذا سمعت مسألة في العقيدة وأنت ما تحفظ شيئاً كيف تردها إلى أصلها هذا لا يمكن ، فعلم العقائد الآن تجلس مع شخص ليس عنده شيء؛ ما حفظ شيئاً، وتقول له: أعطني مسائل في العقيدة. ما عنده شيء، وكلما سمع مسألة تذكر منها شيئا لكنه إذا كان قد حفظ العقيدة الطحاوية أو حفظ العقيدة السفارينية أو حفظ منظومة الحكمي أو حفظ كتاب التوحيد أو حفظ الأصول الثلاثة أو حفظ العقيدة الواسطية كل مسألة ترد عليه سيجد لها مكانا يناسبها، والمتون فيها علم غزير، عندما تحفظ قول الطحاوي رحمه الله تعالى: إن الله واحد لا شريك له، ولا شيء مثله، ولا شيء يعجزه، ولا إله غيره، قديم بلا ابتداء، دائم بلا انتهاء، لا يفنى ولا يبيد، ولا يكون إلا ما يريد، لا تبلغه الأوهام، ولا تدركه الأفهام، ولا يشبه الأنام، ...إلخ. العبارات هذه لو دققت في معناها لوجدت أنها تشير إلى فرقة المعتزلة وتشير إلى فرقة الأشاعرة لم يزل بصفاته قديماً قبل خلقه .. ليس بعد خلق الخلق استفاد اسم الخالق، ولا بإحداث البرية اسم الباري، له معنى الربوبية ولا مربوب، له معنى الخالق ولا مخلوق، هذي معاني كلامية عجيبة وقوية وكبيرة جداً، السامع يقول هذه لا فائدة منها، أو معروفة، لا ، تشير إلى ألغاز عظيمة وكبيرة جداً لكن متى تعرفها ؟ عندما تضبط هذا المتن، ما تكون مشتتاً، عندما تسمع المسألة، ولا تعرف عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في صفات الله جل وعلا هل هي قديمة، وقول المعتزلة ماذا وقول الأشاعرة ما هو؟ بهذه المتون تستطيع، وبغيرها لن تستطيع أبداً، لا تقول: أنا أقرأ وأفهم المتن ويكفي، لن تستطيع أن تستوعب المتن حتى تحفظه، عندما تقرأ في باب زيادة الإيمان ونقصه، كيف ترتب المعلومات؟ لما أقول لك تكلم عن عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة، باب الإيمان هل هو يزيد و ينقص؟ إذا لم تكن حافظاً للمتن فستجد أنك مشتت.. لكن تقرأ:  
إيماننا يكون بالطاعات *** ونقصــه يكـون بالزلات 
وأهله فيه على تفاضل *** هل أنت كالأملاك أم كالرسل  
عندما تقرأ مثل هذه المتون وتحفظها وتضبطها، وتقرأ شروح كثيرة لها، تجد أنك استوعبت شيئاً كثيراً في زمن قصير، هذه فائدة المتون أيها الأحبة" 
وقد كتب الدكتور عائض القرني - وفقه الله للصواب - مقالا في إحدى الصحف بعنوان ( مهزلة حفظ المتون ) 
هاجم فيه أدب حفظ المتون الذي يوصي به العلماء خلفا عن سلف، وله مقالات سابقة في نفس الموضوع، ولنا أن نسأل الشيخ عائض: إذا كان حفظ متن الطحاوية، وألفية السيوطي، وألفية العراقي، وزاد المستقنع، ومختصر خليل - إذا كان ذلك "مهزلة" فماذا يكون هذّ الشعر؟ وترديد أقوال كسنجر ومسنجر؟ أليست هي الأولى بهذا الوصف!! ثم إن قارئ مقالك يا شيخ عائض ليتصور بأنّ الأمة اليوم قد انشغلت بهذه المتون في ليلها ونهارها، ونحن نعلم أنّ العاكفين على حفظ المتون نفر يسير من الموفّقين، فلسنا بحاجة لتثبيط الهمم أكثر مما نحن فيه. 
وفي هذا السياق كتب الأخ ( أمجد الفلسطيني ) أحد أعضاء ملتقى أهل الحديث ردّا رصينا على أحد مقالات الدكتور عائض في إحدى الصحف بعنوان ( نقد التعليم الديني ) هاجم فيه حفظ المتون،  
الرد: 
قال الشيخ عائض: 
والخطأ فيها من وجهين:
الأول: تجريدها من النصوص كتاباً وسنة، لأن المقصود الاستدلال لها بدليل شرعي لا الاستدلال بها هي مجردةً من الدليل.  
ليس المقصود الاستدلال لها ولا الاستدلال بها فمرحلة الاستدلال لم تأت بعد
المقصود من وضع هذه المتون تصوير المسائل للمبتديء (وهو أهمها) ومعرفة حكمها وضبط مسائل الباب والتفريع على الأصول وضم النظير إلى نظيره
فإذا أتقن المتفقه ذلك انتقل إلى شرح لهذا المتن يُستدل فيه على تلك المسائل _التي تصورها وضبطها_ بالكتاب والسنة 
لأن الفقه مراحل فكما أن العلم لا يأخذ جملة (وهذا محل اتفاق) فكذا الفقه لا يأخذ جملة
فأول مراحله تصور مسائله وضبطها ومعرفة كليات الأبواب وبعض الفروع المندرجة تحتها مع معرفة حكمها
وهذه المرحلة أهم مراحل الفقه
فكم رأينا من يتكلم في بعض المسائل كبيع العينة وبعض المسائل في الربا ويذكر خلاف العلماء وأدلتهم ويرجح ويناقش وهو بعد لم يتصور المسألة التصور الصحيح
فتراه يدخل فيها ما ليس منها ويخرج منها ما هو من جنسها ومثلها
وثاني مراحله معرفة دليل حكم كل مسألة على مذهب من مذاهب العلماء المشهود لهم بالإمامة
وثالثها معرفة الخلاف بين علماء المذهب وضبطه وإتقانه
ورابعها معرفة خلاف علماء الإسلام (الفقه المقارن)
وإذ شرع في تعلم الخلاف فلا بد من معرفته بمواطن الإجماع قبل ذلك
فاتضح مما سبق أن القوم لم يفهموا مراد العلماء من وضع هذه الاختصارات
فمرادهم من وضعها هو تأصيل المبتديء في المرحلة الأولى من مراحل الفقه المتقدم ذكرها
أما الأدلة والحجج والبراهين فلها كتبها المصنفة لها الموضوعة من أجلها
وهذه الكتب موجودة في كل مذهب مما لا يخفى معرفة أسمائها على المبتديء في الطلب 
قال:
الثاني: فَهِم الكثير أن هذه الآراء الفقهية قاطعة راجحة وما سواها باطل، فحصل التعصب للمذهب والبعد عن الدليل  
لم يفهم هذا الكثير بل القليل وعلى التسليم فالتعصب في هذا الزمن للمذاهب أقل منه في الأزمنة الغابرة بكثير بينما التعصب للمشايخ المعاصرين هو الداء السائد وعلى التسليم فالتعصب خلل في المتعصب لا في المتون فهو وظفها في غير ما وضعت له ولم يكن هذا مقصد واضعها قط
فينبغي معرفة موطن الخلل ثم تصحيحه
والخلل هو خطأ المتعصب في فهم هذه المتون والمراد من وضعها
ولذلك نرى التعصب في بعض الظاهرية وفي أدعياء السلفية وفي بعض السلفيين لمشايخهم في المسائل الفقهية وغيرها وهم ممن ابتعد عن هذه المتون ونبذها 
قال:
فحينما تطالع مثلاً أول زاد المستقنع تجد عبارة (وأقسام المياه ثلاثة) وهذا خطأ بل هما قسمان فقط، ثم يقول: (وإذا اشتبهت ثياب طاهرة بنجسة صلى بعددها وزاد صلاة) يعني أن من عنده عشرين ثوباً فعند الاشتباه يصلي إحدى وعشرين صلاة وهذا خطأ بل عليه أن يتحرى  
غريب جدا فالجمهور على خلاف هذا التقسيم
ثم هو خطأ عند من ؟؟ والراجح عند من ؟؟
ثم على التسليم أن هذا التقسيم خطأ فأين الدليل على اقصاء هذه المتون حفاظها ودارسيها عن الدليل ؟؟
لقد أخطأت أنت وغير من العلماء كأبي العباس ابن تيمية في مسائل فقهية من جنس هذه المسائل فهل يقال أن في هذا دليل على اقصائكم لطلابكم عن الدليل ؟!
وإن كنت ترمي إلى ضعيف الأقوال وشاذها فما من فقيه إلا وتجد له خطلا من القول وضعفا في الاختيار وشذوذا في الفتوى
وليس هذا تبريرا للشذوذ ولكن يُأخذ بالمشهور من القول ويترك غريبه وشاذه كما أجمع عليه المتقدمون من علمائنا كما هو مقرر في موضعه  
قال: 
والمشكلة أن هذه المتون تذهب بالطالب بعيداً عن الآية والحديث ويكدُّ ذهنه في عبارات مغلقة مقفلة من دون طائل، ولماذا نشتغل بعبارات الفقهاء الملغزة الغامضة ونشرحها ونعصر الذهن في فهمها ومعنا كتاب عظيم فيه الهدى والنور مع البيان الشافي والجواب الكافي، ومعنا سنة مطهرة سهلة ميسَّرة  
مجرد دعوى تقدم دفعها وأن هذه المتون لم توضع للاستدلال بل وضعت لغرض تقدم بيانه
لا يخفى كما تقدم أن من وضع هذه المختصرات إنما وضعها للحفظ لمبتدئي الطلبة وهذه مصلحة ليست بالقليلة في بابها لأن المتفقه لا بد له من أن يحفظ متنا فقهيا في بداية طلبه يجمع له الفروع حتى يبني عليه ما بعده من المسائل والخلاف والأدلة في هذا الفن
وقد سمعت عن بعض المشايخ أظنه الشيخ العثيمين يقول أغلب ما قرأناه نسيناه ولم يبق معنا إلا المختصرات التي حفظناها في الصغر الزاد والبلوغ أو نحو هذا
ولا يقال للمبتدأ في التفقه عليك النظر أو حفظ الأم والمبسوط ونحوها من المطولات لأن هذا يشتته ويفرق عليه المسائل ولا يجمع
وهذه المصلحة لا تنكر
إذا علم ذلك بقي أن ننظر في المفسدة التي ذُكر أنها تترتب على الاختصار وهي التعقيد والعجمة مما أدى إلى كثرة خلاف الشراح في فهم العبارة وتفكيكها ومعرفة مقصود الماتن
ولا شك أن هذه مفسدة في بابها لأن فيها تضييع للوقت في غير الأهم لكن هذه المفسدة ليست محضة بل يشوبها نوع مصلحة ومخارج تخفف منها وهي:
_ تثبيت المعلومة في ذهن الطالب لأن كثرة النظر والتفكير في كلام الشراح والمحشين على السطر الواحد من المتن أو المسألة الواحدة وحل المشكل ودفع الاعتراض يورث ذلك
_ أن كثيرا من مسائل المتون ليست معقدة ويتفق الشراح على تفسيرها
_ أن الطالب ليس ملزما بقراءة أغلب الشروح والحواشي بل يكفيه أن يقرأ أفضل شرحين وأفضل حاشية وغالبا ما يكون فيها التفسير الراجح لكلمات المتن وهذا يخفف من مفسدة دخوله في اختلاف الشراح والمحشين
إذا علم ذلك بقي النظر في تلك المصلحة وهذه المفسدة والترجيح بينهما ولا شك بتقديم المصلحة المحضة على المفسدة غير المحضة المشوبة بمصالح والله أعلم
فإذا كان الأمر كذلك لم يصح ذم هذه المختصرات وإنما يحذر الطالب _بعد حثه على حفظها_ من الإغراق في تتبع كلام الشراح في فك عبارة المتن فقط
تنبيه : هناك بعض المتون لا ينطبق عليها ما ذكر مثل متن أبي شجاع والرسالة للقيرواني وغيرها فهي سلسة عذبة لا فيها تعقيد ولا عجمة والمنهاج للنووي قريب منها والله أعلم 
من أنكر التمذهب وحفظَ متن من متون المذاهب فلا يخلوا إما أن يقول على الطالب أن يذهب إلى الكتاب والسنة مباشرة فيستنبط منها الأحكام
وإما أن يقول بل يذهب إلى شيخ من مشايخه يدرس عليه الفقه
وإما أن يقول بل يدرس في كتب الخلاف العالي ثم يرجح بين الأقوال ليسلم من رق التقليد
وإما أن يقول بل يحفظ متنا من غير متون المذاهب الأربعة كالدرر للشوكاني ونحوه
أما الأول فظلم لأنه وضع الشيء في غير موضعه لأن المبتديء ليس أهلا للاستنباط لأن الاستنباط له شروط
وأما الثاني فهذا الشيخ إما أن يدرسه متنا من متون المذاهب فيكون بيننا وبينكم وفاق
وإما أن يدرسه مذهب نفسه (الراجح عنده) فينشأ الطالب على طريقة وفقه هذا الشيخ وبذلك نكون تركنا فقه الشافعي وأمثاله لفقه هذا الشيخ وشتان ما بينهما
وأما الثالث ففيه مناقضة للمنهجية السليمة في تلقي العلوم وهي منهجية السلف إذ يُبدأ بصغار العلم قبل كباره
ولأن فيه تشتيت لذهن الطالب وسوء تصور للمسائل
وأما الرابع فمن فضل فقه الشوكاني ونحوه على فقه السلف كفقه الأربعة فعلى عقله السلام
فقه إمامه مالك يفضل عليه فقه الشوكاني
فقه خدم أكثر من عشرة قرون يفضل عليه فقه لم يخدم إلا بشرح أو شرحين من عالمين أو ثلاثة
فقه تتابع على خدمته آلاف العلماء فجمع في متن أو متنين على طبق من ذهب يفضل عليه فقه خدم من عالم أو عالمين 
قال:
حتى إننا نعرف من الفقهاء من تصدَّر للإفتاء وهو لا يميز بين الحديث الصحيح والضعيف ولا يستحضر الدليل، وإنما يحفظ هذه المتون الفقهية المذهبية  
هذا الخطأ محله في هذا الفقيه لا في المتون ولا في واضعيها كما تقدم في مسألة التعصب
فينبغي ترشيده
من المحدثين (يعني المشتغلين بهذا العلم) من تصدر للإفتاء وهو لم يتقن بعد مسائل أصول الفقه ومعرفة الأشباه والنظائر وطرق الاستنباط
فهل نقول سبب الخلل هو الكتب الستة وبلوغ المرام؟! لا ولكن الخلل في هذا المحدث
فينبغي ترشيده 
وكلام أهل العلم في مدح المتون والحث علي حفظها ودراستها لا يحصى وهو منثور في بطون الكتب وخاصة ما كان منها يتعلق بآداب الطلب
ومن المعاصرين ينظر كلام الوزير آل الشيخ والخضير وغيرهم وهي معلومة لدى الجميع ومتوفرة على الشبكة وعلى هذا المنتدى
والله أعلم

----------


## شبّاب الخير

> الحمد لله 
> 
> بارك الله في الإخوة الفضلاء على بيان ما في هذا المقال من زلل وخطل.
> 
> سأتجاوز جملة مما نبه إليه الفضلاء من خلل طريقته ومكانه وهدفه وو...
> 
> مما لفت انتباهي أنه عند ذكر المتون والحفظ ...ولم يذكر أن أول ما يوصى به الطالب هنا حفظ القرآن وحفظ متون من السنة كـ"عمدة الأحكام" و"بلوغ المرام" ونحوها ، وككتاب "التوحيد" (وغالبه نصوص من الوحيين)... وغيرها من المتون التي تعنى بالكتاب والسنة .
> وهذا من الحيف.
> ثم تصوير حال من يعتني بحفظ المتون على أنه لا هم له إلا ترديدها طول عمره لا يخلو من حالين:
> ...


========================== 

لا فضّ فوك أيها الشيخ المبارك عبد الرحمن السديس...
-------------------------------- 
رأيي المتواضع في المقال: أنه دلو ماء ودلو طين.
رأيي المتواضع في الكاتب د عائض القرني: أنه بحاجة إلى وقفه صادقة مع نفسه وثني حظوظها ... بقدر تعمّقه في الموعظة والشعر والأدب والتحرر!
ويا ويله - ان لم يتراجع - على اغتيابه لطائفة بل طوائف تمرسوا في العلم وخافوا على أهله والتتار تزاحمهم على كتبهم وعقولهم إن يرموها في براثن الظلم والكتب المؤلفة في العفن والاستهتار بالمبادي الراقية...
يا د عائض : أعادك الله إلى الحق والصواب وإني أناشدك ذلك ... والاعتذار لتهكمك على علماءنا العرب في موريتانا التي كانت لهم سابقة كريمة في حفظ لغتهم - التي أصابها التغريب- بهذه المتون الموفقة .
ولا تنس انك تستهر بأمثال محمد الأمين الشنقيطي... وكل عالم يلخّص فقهه لطلابه...
فيا عائض ... قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:((اتق الله حيثما كنت واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن))
والقرآن شاهد وقاض والسنة كذلك وإجماع سلف الأمة, والعلماء المخلصين... جمعك الله وعقلك بهم.. وبارك لك فيه وهداك سبل الرشاد...

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

بكل صراحة الرجل لا يلتفت لكلامه ؟
وكأنما يريد الطعن في العلماء الربانيين الدين يروبون طلابهم على المتون العلمية 
وأن له دلك؟

----------


## المقدسى

لا يوجد أحد من مشايخنا القائلين بضرورة حفظ المتون يقول بأن حفظها يكون قبل القرآن والسنة النبوية المشرفة , بل جميع المشايخ يضعون خطة حفظ المتون بعد إتمام القرآن أو أجزاء منه مع قدر كافى من أحاديث رسول الله .

أما تعمية الامر وكأنه تقديم للمتون على كتاب الله فهذا من المغالطات الواضحة , وتصوير طلبة العلم السائرين على هذه الطريقة وهى طريقة العلماء الربانيين منذ زمن بأنهم  آلة للحفظ فهى من التجنى السافر ..!!

ولكن يبدو عن عجلة التراجعات إذا بدأت في المسير  تتقهقر إلى ان تصل إلى المسلمات شيئاً فشيئاً ..!!
اللهم إحفظ لنا مشايخنا الربانيين ولا تفتنا ببعض المتعالمين ..اللهم آمين .

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد زقيل
لجينيات ـ هالني مقالُ الشيخ عائض القرني " مهزلة حفظ المتون " بعد فراغي من قراءة آخر حرف فيه ، وبدأت أفرك عيناي وأقول في نفسي : هل أنا في حلمٍ أم علمٍ ؟!

هل من كتب المقال هو نفسه الشيخ عائض القرني الذي يحفظ من أبيات الشعر الكثير لتكون ماثلة أمام عينيه حاضرة في ذهنه ليستشهد بها حال الحاجة إليها ؟!

لم أصدق ولم أستوعب أن الأحرف التي قرأتها هي من أنامل الشيخ عائض !

الشيخ عائض – غفر الله له – يتحفنا بين الفينة والأخرى بقنبلة فكرية سواء من خلال الكتابة في الصحافة ! ، أو الصوت والصورة معا في الفضائيات ، ولست في مقام التقصي لها ، وإنما أركز على آخرها وربما ليست الأخيرة !

وأبدأ بعنوان المقال فقد وصم حفظ المتون بالمهزلة ! ، ولا أفهم لماذا اختار عنوانا كهذا ؟!

لو تلطف في العنوان وقال - على سبيل المثال - " الفرق بين حفظ المتون وفهمها " لفُهم منه أنه يفرق بين الحالتين ، ولقيل : عنوان له حظ من النظر .

ولكنه أتى على الاثنين (الحفظ والفهم) تحت مسمى " مهزلة " ! ، وهذا ما لا يقبلُ من الشيخ غفر الله له .

لن أعرج على المقال كاملا : عبارة عبارة ، وكلمة كلمة ، بل أقف مع بعض عباراته التي لا تليق بداعية مثله .

أولا : قوله : " وقالوا كلمة سقيمة : «من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون» !

أظن أنها زلة أو هفوة من قلم الشيخ عائض عندما وصف العبارة بالسقيمة ، وحسب علمي أنها منسوبة إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - ، ورددها العلماء وطلبة العلم ، وكان الشيخ ابن عثيمين يرددها لطلابه تحفيزا لهم على الحفظ لمتون العلم التي تعين الطالب على الاستحضار للمسائل العلمية حين الحاجة إليها .

وقد يتفق معي الشيخ عائض أن العلماء كانت لهم أولويات في الحفظ ، فهم يقررون أن حفظ القرآن الكريم هو أول ما ينبغي أن يهتم به طالب العلم ، فإذا حفظه مع فهم لتفسير آياته ينتقل إلى حفظ متون في السنة ، وهي طريقة التدرج المتبعة في كثير من طرق التعليم وغيرها .

ثانيا : أتى الشيخ عائض على أسماء متون علمية من جميع المذاهب الأربعة المعتبرة والتي ينشغل بحفظها طلبة العلم في تلك المذاهب ، ثم قال : " ... غير المواد التي أضافوها، كعلم الآثار، والجغرافيا، وعلم الأزياء، وفن زراعة البقدونس، والتخصص في جمع الحطب وتكسيره، والتفقه في سيرة السلاجقة، ودراسة كيف يلبس الآشوريون، وموعد الطعام عند ملكة تدمر .. " !

ما هذا يا شيخ عائض ؟

ما علاقة هذا الكلام بحفظ المتون ؟

أنزهك عن أسلوب السخرية بمثل هذه العبارة ، وحفظ المتون لا علاقة له بما ذكرت غفر الله لك .

ثالثا : زدت الطين بـِلّةً ، و ضِغْثاً عَلَى إِبَّالَةٍ عندما عقبت بقولك : " كل هذه المتون والفنون جعلت الجيل في «حيص بيص» فشغلت الذهن، وأسقمت العقل، وشتتت الانتباه، حتى إني رأيت بعض المشايخ في بعض الدول التي زرناها يحفظ عشرات المتون ويعيدها ويكررها ليل نهار حتى صار نحيفا نحيلا كالجرادة الصفراء " !

عن أي جيل تتحدث يا شيخ عائض ؟

المدارس الرسمية لا يُدرس فيها المتون الشرعية ، والمعروف أنها في حِلق العلم عند العلماء وطلبة العلم ، والحمد لله تخرج منها من العلماء وطلبة العلم من جمعوا بين الحفظ والفهم ، ونفعوا الأمة بعلمهم .

ولا أدري ما علاقة حفظ المتون بالنحف عند قولك : حتى صار نحيفا نحيلا كالجرادة الصفراء ؟!

رابعا : أتيت بعد ذلك بمثال أبعدت النجعة فيه ، وهو الموضع الذي اتسعت له حدقة العين ، وأسأت إلى إخوان لك كان يفترض أن تحفظ لهم حقوقهم ، وهم " الشناقطة " ، وهي زلة أخرى يفترض أنك لا تقع فيها .

قلت عفا الله عنك : " ولهذا انظر - مع احترامي للشناقطة - ما هي الحصيلة من هذا الحفظ المذهل المدهش للمتون؟ فقط جلسوا يكررونها على الطلاب ولم يقدموا للعالم الإسلامي فقها للنصوص أو مشروعا تجديديا للدين، حتى إنهم قالوا عن موريتانيا: إنها بلد ألف حافظ " .

لقد بخست حق علماء شنقيط وجهودهم على مدى التاريخ ، وأخطأت حين عينت شعبا بعينه ، وأهل شنقيط قدموا علماء للشريعة يشار إليهم بالبنان ، ولولا طول المقام لعرضتُ لك جملةً منهم ، ولكن يكفي ذكر واحد منهم لا يختلف على علمه وفهمه وحفظه واستنباطه اثنان وهو العلامة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي – رحمه الله - صاحب " أضواء البيان " المطبوع .

هذا العالم النحرير الذي رحل من شنقيط ، واستقر به الحال في المدينة ، ودرس على يديه جملة من علماء المملكة – رحم الله من مات منهم وحفظ من بقي حيا - ، ودرّس في الجامعة الإسلامية ، والمسجد النبوي ، وكان عضوا في هيئة كبار العلماء ، وشهد بفضله وسعة علمه القاصي والداني ممن عاصره ، ودرس على يديه ، فقد كان آية في الحفظ والفهم رحمه الله .

 ولا أدري لماذا تجاهلته يا شيخ عائض ؟!

وهناك أيضا صاحب كتاب " كوثر المعاني الدراري في كشف خبايا صحيح البخاري " محمد الخضر بن عبد الله الشنقيطي ، وهو في 14 مجلدا .

وهناك كتاب مهم أنصحك وغيرك بالاطلاع عليه : " السلفية وأعلامها في موريتانيا (شنقيط) " من تأليف الطيب بن عمر بن الحسين ، والكتاب رسالة جامعية نوقشت في جامعة أم القرى ، ومكث مؤلفها ثلاث سنوات.

وأنصحك يا شيخ عائض بسماع شريط " طلب العلم في الصحراء " للشيخ د. خالد السبت يصف فيها طريقة التدرج في طلب العلم في بلاد شنقيط ، ووصفه لها جاء عن زيارة لتلك البلاد ، ووقوف على الطريقة بنفسه ، وكما قيل : " من رأيى ليس كمن سمع " ، وهذا رابطه :

http://islamway.net/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_...esson_id=10035

خامسا : ثم سقطت سقطة أخرى تدل على تسرعك مع احترامي عندما قلت : " وأعتقد أن الواحد منهم يحفظ أضعاف ما يحفظ الشيخ الألباني والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي، ولكن انظر البون الشاسع بين فهم هذين الإمامين وكتبهما ومدارسهما وبين عطاء أولئك الفضلاء ونتاجهم ".  

يا شيخ عائض إن كنت لا تدري فتلك مصيبة ، وإن كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم !

من ذكرتهم الشيخ السعدي والألباني درسا على علماء شناقطة ، فالشيخ السعدي من مشايخه الشيخ محمد الأمين محمود الشنقطي لما قدم عنيزه وجلس فيها للتدريس قرأ عليه المؤلف في التفسير والحديث وعلوم العربية ، كالنحو والصرف ونحوهما كما نقلوا في ترجمة الشيخ السعدي .

كما أن الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى كان أحد حفاظ المتون فكان يحفظ الألفية لابن مالك في النحو ، وزاد المعاد المستقنع في الفقه ، ومنظومة ابن عبد القوي في الآداب ، والورقات في الأصول ، ونظم الورقات أيضا وغيرها ، ومن قرأ مؤلفات الشيخ يعلم ذلك جيدا من استشهاداته .

والشيخ الألباني كان نزيل بيت الشيخ أحمد السالك الشنقيطي يدارسه كل يوم في العلم ، وقد استفاد منه الشيخ الألباني وخاصة في المسائل الأصولية .

مع الأسف يا شيخ عائض مقالك هذا سبب صدمة لكثير من الشناقطة ، فجاءت ردة الفعل من طلاب علم ومثقفين وعوام قوية ، ولك أن تبحث بنفسك في النت بوضع عنوان مقالك ، وترى كيف تسبب مقالك في شرخ لا يجبره إلا بكتابة اعتذار ؟

سادسا : أكاد أجزم أن الشيخ عائض لو كان في زمن الشيخين العالمين عبد العزيز بن باز ، وابن عثيمين – رحمهما الله – لما استطاع وتجرأ أن يكتب مقالا كهذا يسخر فيه من حفظ المتون غفر الله له ، والشيخ عائض لا يخفاه أن ابن عثيمين أحد من نظم العلوم وله منظومات يحفظها طلابه ومنها منظومته المشهورة في أصول الفقه ، وقد شرحها وهي مطبوعة متداولة ، كما أنه أحد من اعتنى بحفظ المتون وكان يستظهر زاد المستقنع وألفية ابن مالك .

سابعا : الشيخ عائض – غفر الله له - فيما يبدو لي لم يفرق بين الحفظ لذات الحفظ والحفظ الذي يعقبه الفهم ويستعان به على الاستظهار ، ولا شك أن الجميع ضد الحفظ لذات الحفظ فقط ، أما النوع الآخر فهو مقصود العلماء الذي لم يراعه الشيخ عائض من قولهم من حفظ المتون .

ثم هاهنا سؤال بارك الله فيك ، أليست آلاف الأبيات الشعرية للمجنون ، وكثير عزة ، وجميل بثينة التي تحفظها يا شيخ عائض ، وتشنف بها أسماع الناس في كل لقاء لك ، أليست متونا ؟

وهل هذه الأشعار خير للمسلم أم متن عمدة الأحكام في الحديث للمقدسي ، والعقيدة الواسطية لابن تيمية ، وكتاب التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب ؟

 وختاما : أرجو من الشيخ عائض أن يتقبل سطوري بصدر رحب ، ونفس تتقبل الرأي الآخر ، وهو الظن به وفقه الله لكل خير .

عبد الله بن محمد زقيل

zugailamm@gmail.com

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

من يوافق الشيخ في كلامه فليترك حفظ المتون..
ومن يخالفه فعليه بها لأنها ما أتت بشيء إلاّ من الكتاب والسنة.. (وإلاّ لم ينصحوا العلماء بها)
..ثم إن من إضاعة الوقت أن يشغل طالب العلم وقته بأمور اتفق العلماء عليها، كمسألة الحفظ.
"أنا من رأيي تعرض هذه المقالة على عالم ربّاني موثوق بعلمه" وهو من يحكم عليها ويخرج ما فيها من الصواب وما فيها من المخالفات.
الإشتغال بطلب العلم، أفضل وأحب إلى نفسي بكثير من مثل هذه الأمور (التي لا تعنيني) أقولها بكل صراحه وجرأة ومهما كان كاتبها.
*هذا رأيي من غير مجامله.
..جزاكم الله خير..

----------


## أبو البنات

الإخوة الأكارم حفظكم الله..مهلاً فما هكذا تورد الإبل..
يجب أن نكون متوازنين في فهمنا للكلام ومن صدر عنه وما مقصده..

الذي فهمته من كلام الشيخ :
أن العناية في الحفظ تكون للوحيين أما أن يحفظ الأنسان المتن والمتنين في فن واحد وهو لم يحفظ على الأقل مايوازيها من كتاب الله فهو لا شك ملام..
من يشتغل بحفظ متن ثم يشرع في آخر وهو لو سألته ما معنى تلك الكلمة في هذا المتن وما المسألة التي دلت عليها هذه العبارة ثم لم يحر جوابا فهذا (جهاز تسجيل فعلا) تكريره وترداده لكتاب الله وسنة مصطفاه أولى وأحرى ..
من يحفظ المتن والمتنين والثلاثة في فن واحد ثم لا ترى له عناية إلا بها وبترديدها في غفلة عما وضعت له فهو ملوم فالمتون لم توضع لحفظها واستظهارها فقط وإنما وضعت لغاية وهي فهم الوحي والعمل به على بصيرة..

هذا الذي فهمته من كلام الشيخ ولكل مقام مقال ومبالغة الشيخ -والمبالغة من أساليب الأدباء- في هذا المقام لا تعني إسقاطه لما اتهم به..فلو سأله أي إنسان وقال له هل معنى كلامك أني لا أحفظ المتون؟ لأجاب: لا بل احفظ ما يعينك على فهم الكتاب والسنة وبهما فاشتغل..

هذا فهمي لكلام الشيخ وظني بأخي المسلم..والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البنات

وهذه لتمام المعنى في مشاركتي السابقة:



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوتي في الله هذا كتاب قيم ومفيد أحببت ان تستفيدوا منه
> -------------------------
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  كيف تطلب العلم:
> الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه وبعد : 
> فسلام عليم يا طالب العلم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبلا مقدمات فالوقت أقصر من ذلك ، أقطف لك فوائد وأجلسك على موائد وبعض الفصول التي يحتاجها طالب العلم يجدها في مثل كتاب صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي ، وجامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبدالبر ، والفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي ، ونيل الأرب للشوكاني ، ونحوها ,غنما المقصود هنا كيف تطلب العلم .
> كتب مُرشحة للحفظ بعد حفظ كتاب الله غز وجل:
> 1. بلوغ المرام في متون أحاديث الأحكام ونحوه عمدة الأحكام .
> ...

----------


## أبو بكر الدوسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً إلى يوم الدين أما بعد:
أخي القارئ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
يوما من الأيام أخبرني أحد الأصدقاء عن مقال للدكتور عائض القرني، بعنوان مهزلة حفظ المتون لم أصدق، لكنني زرت موقع المجلس العلمي لأعلم بعد ذلك أن الشيخ قد كتب المقال فعلاً، لا أخفيكم أني صدمت بذلك وأكثر ما أزعجني هو تلك الأسئلة التي بداخلي عن سبب كتابة الشيخ لمثل هذا خصوصاً وأنه ليس هذا أول رأي غريب يصدر عن الشيخ في الفترة الأخيرة فهناك الكثير من علامات الاستفهام حول بعض مقالات الدكتور عائض القرني لكني لم أقف مكتوف اليدين فأحببت أن أراجع بعض كتب العلماء لأعلم هل يوجد للشيخ إمام في ما قاله ولا أخفيكم أن مراجعتي كانت للشاملة وذلك لسهولة الرجوع إلى المعلومة في كثير من الكتب وقليل من الوقت، فكتبت الآتي على عجالة:
أولا وقبل النقولات: لماذا يوجد الشيخ تعارضا بين حفظ المتون وبين حفظ القرآن.
ثم كيف سيحفظ الناس أقوال العلماء وآرائهم دون أن يحفظوا المتون أم أن حفظ النثر عند الشيخ أفضل من حفظ المتن، أم أنه على طريقة نحن رجال وهم رجال.
كيف مرت هذه العبارة على كبار العلماء مذ قيلت إلى اليوم دون أن ينتقدوها.
ماذا يمكنني أن أفسر قول العلماء (( فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام)).
ماذا يمكنني أن أفسر تفرغ العلماء لتأليف تلك المنظومات هل لكي يقال عنها يوما ما أن حفظها مهزلة مع العلم أن هؤلاء العلماء ليسوا صغارا وليسوا من القرن الرابع عشر هجري بل هم:
العلامة العراقي، والعلامة ابن مالك،وشيخ الإسلام والعلامة ابن القيم،والعلامة الرحبي، والعلامة ابن رسلان،وووووووووغيرهم من تلك الأسماء التي هي تعتبر من رموز العلم التي لا يتردد في الثناء عليه والاعتراف بما لديهم من علم غزير ولا اقصد تقديس آراء السابقين ولكن هل يعقل أن كل هؤلاء العلماء فعلا لا يعرفون أن حفظ المتون مهزلة حتى علمناه نحن اليوم في القرن الرابع عشر.
ثم أي تعبير أن يسمي حفظ المتون مهزلة.
ثم كم هي السخرية من الشناقطة أين الإنصاف.
وإليكم بعض كلام العلماء حول حفظ المتون:
من شرح لامية شيخ الإسلام/ للشيخ عمر بن سعود بن فهد العيد:
....... ولذلك قال العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون، دل على أن أول ما يُقعِّد به طالب العلم هو حفظ المتون، وإني أقترح على المسئولين في هذا المسجد أن يُجعل مسابقة في حفظ بعض المتون، كحفظ الحائية ، وكحفظ النخبة ، وكحفظ الثلاثة الأصول و الأربعين النووية ، و لامية شيخ الإسلام ، ثم بعد ذلك يجعل هناك ثمة حوافز للتشجيع؛ نظراً لغربة قضية حفظ المتون في عصرنا، ونحن نعيش في عصر يُعلَّم الناس أن أهم شيء هو الفهم، دون أن يكون للطالب تقعيد وتأصيل في علمه.
ومن:فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
.....فإن حفظ المتون مهم جداً في طلب العلم، وكما قيل: فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام، وقيل: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون، لكن حفظ المتون لا يكفي وحده في الطلب بل لا بد من فهمها والنظر في شروحها، فكم من حافظ للمتون غير فقيه بما فيها.
ومن شرح المعتمد الدكتور محمد الحبش:
في معرض الحديث عن حفظ العلم ...... وقال آخر :
ما العلم فيما قد حوى القمطر ما العلم إلا ما حواه الصدر ،وقد كانوا يعنون ذلك حينما قالوا: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون ومن قرأ الحواشي ما حوى شي، ولست أدري لماذا تعرض الطريقة الحديثة في التعليم عن مناهج التعليم بالمنظومات رغم أننا لن نحتاج إلى التدليل على موثوقية علم الأقدمين وحضوره بين أيديهم في سائر الأحوال.
ومن سيرة محمد بن إبراهيم حياته ودعوته لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ:
في معرض الحديث عن حفظ الشيخ رحمه الله:
وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون التوحيد هو أول ما يتعلمه طالب العلم، وإنما يفهم ويضبط بضبط متونه قبل شروحه، إذ من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون.
ومن: تكوين الملكة الفقهية أ. د. محمد عثمان شبير
.... ولهذا قيل: (من لم يعرف اختلاف الفقهاء فليس بفقيه) كما قيل في حفظ المتون: (من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون).
ومن: مقدمات في سبيل الطلب عبد الله بن سليمان العبدالله ( ذو المعالي ).
فأصول العلم و قواعده التي تعارف عليها العلماء هي تلك الكتب الصغار المسماة بالمتون ، فمن حازها حاز الفنون ، و من أدركها أدرك علماً غزيراً .
ومن: مذكرات الدعوة والداعية للإمام الشهيد حسن البنا عليه رحمة الله.
... ولست أنسى أبدا توجيه الوالد لي بالعبارة المأثورة" من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون" و لقد كان أثرها في نفسي عميقا إلى درجة أفي حاولت حفظ متن الشاطبية في القراءات مع جهلي التام بمصطلحاتها، وحفظت مقدماتها فعلا ولا زلت أحفظ -بعضها إلى الآن.
ومن: طبقات الشافعية ـ لابن قاضى شهبة:لـ أبو بكر بن أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن قاضي شهبة.
وإليك الآن بعض حفظ السابقين:
من طبقات الشافعية ـ لابن قاضى شهبة.
في معرض الحديث عن السرخسي:
كان أحد أئمة الإسلام وممن يضرب به المثل في الآفاق في حفظ مذهب الشافعي.
ومن نفس المرجع في سياق الحديث عن الآمدي:
وقيل انه حفظ الوسيط للغزالي.
ومن نفس المرجع في سياق الحديث عن أبو بكر الشيباني:
... وحفظ الحاوي الصغير ثم حفظ التنبيه....
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن ابن النقاش.
.... أمتع الله ببقائه، حفظ المنهاج، ودرس بعد وفاة أبيه في جهاته واشتهر بالديانة والأمانة وصدق اللهجة..
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن النابلسي:
وحفظ التنبيه ثم حفظ المنهاج ثم حفظ التمييز وشرع في حفظ الحاوي وحفظ الشاطبية والتسهيل ومختصر ابن الحاجب ومنهاج البيضاوي وغير ذلك.
ومن خلاصة الأثر في أعيان القرن الحادي عشر لـ "المحبي في معرض الحديث عن أحمد بن علي بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد جلاخ باقشير.
.... وقرأ بالتجويد وحفظ الجزرية وغيرها من فن القراآت والتجويد وحفظ الإرشاد والألفية والقطر وغيرها وجل محفوظاته على مشايخه.
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن زين العابدين عبد الرؤف بن تاج العارفين بن علي بن زين العابدين الملقب زين الدين الحدادي ثم المناوى.
.....وحفظ القرآن قبل بلوغه ثم حفظ البهجة وغيرها من متون الشافعية وألفية ابن مالك وألفية سيرة العراقي وألفية الحديث.
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن الشيخ أبو بكر بن علي نور الدين ابن أبي بكر بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد المعروف بالجمال المصري:
وحفظ الشاطبية والجزرية والأربعين النووية وألفية ابن الهائم في الفرائض وألفية ابن مالك ومنظومة ابن غازي في الحساب وحفظ متن البهجة وكثيرا من متن المنهاج وقرأه على الشمس الرملي وأجازه به وبغيره وأخذ عن القاضي جار الله بن أمين بن ظهيرة الحنفي وولده علي والشيخ يحيى الحطاب المالكي ووالده محمد الحطاب مؤلف المتممة وشارح مختصر خليل.
لقد احترت والله عندما رأيت ذلك الجم الغفير من النقولات عن العلماء الذين لا يحصى ما حفظوه ولكن التساؤل يعود مرة أخرى ما الذي دعا الشيخ عائض ليكتب مثل هذا المقال؟
أهو معرفته ببعض الطلاب الذين يهتمون بالمتون دون الاهتمام بالشرح كما عمم هو هذا على كل الحفاظ؟
أم هو أؤلئك الذين أقبلوا على حفظ المتون وتركوا حفظ الكتاب والسنة؟
أم هي مقابلته لأحد الشناقطة لم يعجبه منظره الذي جعله يتقزز؟
والله لا أدري!!!!
أم هو حب التغيير في كل شيء حتى في تلك المقولات الذهبية للعلماء السابقين. من عنده جواب فليجبني؟!!

----------


## مصطفى بن عامر

عجبا لعائض،لو أنه أتقن المتون،وحفظها وضبطها،لعلم قيتمها ونتجها،لكن الرجل عدو لما جهله،...وليس هذا بمستغرب منه،فهو مولع بذكر هذه الأخبار،أما كان له أن يعرف ضبط تعريف المتون وكيفية فهم العلماء لهذه الصغية؟؟ ...
أما الكتاب والسنة فهي بدورها من جملة ما يجب للطلاب أن يحصله قبل المتون ...
يتحدث بعقول أطفال ...
وأذكر بهذا بأنه في أي مدرسة وأقصد بما يسمى عندنا الزوايا التعليمية بالجزائــر لا يسمح بحفظ المتون حتى يضبط القرآن حفظا وترتيلا والأربعين ومنها التدرج في ضبط علوم الآلة بمتونها وفهمها وحفظها وإتقانها وتخريج مسائلها وتدليلها وتأصيلها ...وليس هذا بمستواه ولو أنه أتقن فنا من الفنون خير له من التبجح وهو فاقد لكل العلوم...

----------


## الوايلي

إيـاكم والغيبة 
احذرو احذرو

----------


## ابوالطيب المغربي

لاياخي لاتقل انهم حفاظ فقط فليس من راى كمن سمع من تقارن يااخي بمثل الددو والشيخ ولد عدود والخادم والائحة طويلة الشناقطة ماينقصهم هوالاعلام فقط يااخي

----------


## أحمد السلام

السلام عليكم  ان كانت هذه المقالة قالها القرني  صحيح فهو متناقض لعدة أسباب منها سمعته مرة يقول عندما سئل كم تحفظ من الشعر قال في معنى الكلام لا أحصي لكثرتها و منها يفسر القرأن بطريقة لغوية أدبية و لا يلتزم بالقواعد التي وضعها العلماء في التفسير اين الكتاب و السنة  من ذلك و انظر كتبه أكبر دليل و نهيك عن الأحاديث الضعيفة التي يرويها و عندما يتكلم في قضايا الأمة تجده يتخبط خبط عشواء  و لا أتكلم بالنسبة للطامات التي وقع فيها من باب أن الشارع نهانا ان نتتبع عورات المسلمين و سؤالي ما هو الشيء المهم الذي قدمه للأمة من ناحية العلوم الشرعية ؟ لا أراه الا أنه تأثر بعلمانيين الذين انخرطوا في المجتمع السعودي بشكل قوي جدا و صار لهم دور في تغيير هذا المجتمع ان لم يفقوا علماء السنة من سباتهم و ذلك ليس ببعيد... الذي يتتبع مجريات الامور يرى ذلك جليا ..على سبيل المثال أحلوا الاختلاط و أثاروا قضية المرأة الخ .....

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

لا أتفق مع هذا المتهجم على المتون العلمية وحفظها ودراستها وتدريسها، فلحفظها إيجابيات كثيرة، فلو سئل من لا يحفظ ألفية ابن مالك عن النسبة إلى مُزينَةَ لأجاب: مُزَيْنِي، ولو سُئل من يحفظها لأجاب فورا: مُزَنِيٌّ، مستدلا بقول ابن مالك:
وَفُعَلِيٌّ فِي فُعَيْلَةَ الْتُزِم * ..............................  .
ولو سُئل طالب عن موانع الإرث وما هي ولا يحفظ المنظومة الرسموكية لتلعثم في الجواب، لكن لو سئل عنها من يحفظها لأجاب في الحين: هي سبعة مستحضرا في ذلك قول الرسموكي رحمه الله:
يَمْنَعُ الإِرْثَ: عَدَمُ اسْتِهْلال * شَكٌّ، لِعَانٌ، كُفْرُ ذِي اعْتِزَالِ
رِقٌّ، زِناً، وَقَتْلُ ظُلْمٍ مُسْجَلاَ * .........................
ولو سئل أحد: من هو أول من ألف في الحديث وكان يحفظ ألفية السيوطي في المصطلح لأجاب:
أَوَّلُ مَنْ صَنَّفَ فِي عِلْمِ الأثَرْ * ابنُ شِهَابٍ آمرٌ لَهُ عُمَرْ
وَهكذا.
وأنا أعتبر المتون العلمية خصوصا المنظومات تطويرا وإبداعا يستحق التنويه، إلا أني لا أرى أن يقتصر على العلوم التقليدية، بل ينبغي أن يشمل علوما مدنية كالهندسة والطب والصيدلة والرياضيات والتشريح والفزياء والكيمياء وغيرها.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

إنها زلة عالم سامحه الله!
وسوف يطل علينا قريبا ليغير رأيه في الموضوع، ويعلن تراجعه عن موقفه هذا إن شاء الله.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

إن كان الشيخ يدعو إلى نبذ المتون العلمية ظهريا واالتمسك بالكتاب والسنة فلما ذا يزين خزانة مكتبه بتمثال مجسم 
(هنا)

----------

